# Wood ID Referance



## Tree Pig

Thought I might start a firewood reference thread. Trying to add as many examples as possible. Please feel free to correct me on mistakes and add on anything you can come up with.


Red Oak











________________________
White Ash









_________________________

Hickory










_________________________

Black Walnut










_________________________


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Great thread...I have been wanting to do this just havn't had the time...I will definatly add to it...


----------



## angelo c

let me be the first to contribute...er debate and say "that's Swamp Maple and not Ash.... " 

Sorry just had to do it....what good is a Wood ID post without a "Which Wood" argument ????

A


----------



## angelo c

Darn, 
Missed it by a few minutes...


----------



## Tree Pig

Silver Maple










__________________________

Honey Locust










__________________________

Black Locust










___________________________


Ironwood


----------



## angelo c

Stihl-O, 
I was joking ! I think you are right it is Ash. around here Silver Maple is an easy to pick out tree because the bark is so different then the others. Ash is hard for me to tell until I split it. the insides tell the secret. But what do I know....all that you guys have taught me. 
Good thread. Hope it catches on.
A


----------



## Tree Pig

Cherry






_______________________

Black Birch






_______________________


Used Firewood






MORE TO FOLLOW


----------



## Tree Pig

*Bump*

Any chance this is worth a sticky so it doesnt get lost?


----------



## Wood Scrounge

*Mulberry*


----------



## Wood Scrounge

Sassafras


----------



## mercer_me

Were is the Beech and Rock Maple?


----------



## kas7227

Are you sure that first picture is Red Oak? The rings look too far apart and the bark looks too course.


----------



## Tree Pig

mercer_me said:


> Were is the Beech and Rock Maple?



________________

Beech











_________________

Sugar Maple (Rock Maple)


----------



## Tree Pig

kas7227 said:


> Are you sure that first picture is Red Oak? The rings look too far apart and the bark looks too course.



yeah buts it a bad pic and is skewed a little. I had a pic to replace it but can edit it now.

another red oak


----------



## willsaw4beer

kas7227 said:


> Are you sure that first picture is Red Oak? The rings look too far apart and the bark looks too course.



:agree2:

Although it could just be the regional differences we're noticing... To me that looks more like pin oak though, the red oak around here is a pink salmon color with greenish bark that's more smooth.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Any chance this is worth a sticky so it doesnt get lost?



Yep. You guys need to police yourselves though...make sure the wood is what you claim it to be.


----------



## angelo c

I just thought of a new business...DNA testing for trees ?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sdt7618

any chance you guys can put leaf picture next to each type also?

Cheers


----------



## Tree Pig

sdt7618 said:


> any chance you guys can put leaf picture next to each type also?
> 
> Cheers



Maybe add on leafs separate but after a certain date it seems you cant edit posts anymore so cant add to the old ones


----------



## Oregon_Grown

*Nice!*

Sure enjoyed looking at all those different kinds of wood.. Very pretty stuff. I do think I got a burned firewood tree next to my wood stove! Double checking! Again thanks.. enjoyed the pics


----------



## ts39136

*Any thoughts?*







I'll try to get a picture uploaded. Might take a few posts. EDIT --> Finally, I did it!

I just bought an MS390, upgrade (addition to) from ms210. I'm enjoying your site, especially about milling, etc.

I can now cut the bigger stuff and have access to two cords of this stuff. The bigger pieces are 28" around. It gives my woodsplitter a workout, but it seems like a solid wood. Grown in Idaho. 

Any good for Firewood?

View attachment 106544


Also, Does anyone have a picture of old growth poplar? I heard it's one to avoid, but I don't know what to avoid.


----------



## gink595

Looks like white oak.


----------



## ts39136

A hard wood... In Idaho.... SCORE!


----------



## bartelma

*Chestnut Oak*

Here is a chestnut oak we just cut down in Connecticut. It smells very fragrant, like a good smoky BBQ.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

ts39136 said:


> I'll try to get a picture uploaded. Might take a few posts. EDIT --> Finally, I did it!
> 
> I just bought an MS390, upgrade (addition to) from ms210. I'm enjoying your site, especially about milling, etc.
> 
> I can now cut the bigger stuff and have access to two cords of this stuff. The bigger pieces are 28" around. It gives my woodsplitter a workout, but it seems like a solid wood. Grown in Idaho.
> 
> Any good for Firewood?
> 
> View attachment 106544
> 
> 
> Also, Does anyone have a picture of old growth poplar? I heard it's one to avoid, but I don't know what to avoid.




Looks like some punky silver maple.


----------



## angelo c

ms460woodchuck said:


> Looks like some punky silver maple.



+1 on the silver maple.


----------



## ts39136

angelo c said:


> +1 on the silver maple.



Uh Oh.... Two to one. I'll have to go with the maple, I guess. I'm already planning out my daughters "treasure chest" using an old post office box door with combo lock. I guess the maple will do, but I was excited about the strength figures on the oak. Thanks for the input.

Is "punky" a technical term? Or slang meaning old? weathered? mildewed?


----------



## gink595

ts39136 said:


> Is "punky" a technical term? Or slang meaning old? weathered? mildewed?




All of the above, when it starts to get soft and rotten.


----------



## rarefish383

I like the thread. It's funny how local names and terms can get us going. For an Eagle Scout project, for my son, I recommended an Oak Tree Path. I might still do it even though he chose a different project. We have a 99 year lease on a 40 acre property called Winding Trails. I was going to line one of the paths with different Oaks that are not local to us. We have a local landscaper who volunteered to be our forester and got the job. He realy liked the idea and told me he had lots of the really rare Saw Toothed Oaks on his place and we could transplant some. Where we live in Western Maryland one of the most common oaks is the Chestnut Oak, probably our #1 source of fire wood. Low and behold that's what he was calling the rare Saw Toothed Oak. He's a good guy and I don't want to crack on him too hard, it just shows what a grass cutter knows about trees. We have a new forester that's a Surveyor by trade with a degree in forestry, Joe.


----------



## dblcrl

*Ironwood?*

Maybe it's just me but the picture below the Ironwood cross cut looks like Shag Bark Hickory to me. Least, that's what it looks like around here.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Here's a shot of a chunk of Ironwood (Eastern Hophornbeam) that I cut today, sorry no leaf picture handy. Tight grained, ranging from fairly straight to very curly. It normally takes a full stroke of the splitter to separate it, kinda stringy.


----------



## PA Plumber

dblcrl said:


> Maybe it's just me but the picture below the Ironwood cross cut looks like Shag Bark Hickory to me. Least, that's what it looks like around here.



I would have said shagbark Hickory on the bark pic of "ironwood," also.

Our ironwood has smooth bark. Similar to the texture of American Beech.


----------



## Lugnutz

Ok what is this? I'm thinking white oak. It has pinkish red lines in it that get darker the closer to the heart of the wood.


----------



## bsearcey

Stihl's Ironwood is not like any ironwood i've seen. Looks more like a red maple. Ironwood (Carpinus caroliniana) has smooth bark and the trunk is "muscley" looking. I don't think it's shagbark because the bark shingles are too coarse looking. Shagbark has a smooth look to the shingles.

Link to ironwood.

https://facultystaff.richmond.edu/~jhayden/landscape_plants/summer_woody_plants/carpinus_caroliniana_LGBG_03s.JPG


This website has alot of good pics of many different trees.


----------



## bsearcey

This website shows several of the most popular types. 

http://www.donnan.com/firewood.htm


----------



## Greenthorn

Here's some mulberry, been split and seasoned for a year.


----------



## dbol

Anyone have pic of poplar? I have some in my pile that I was told was poplar. But not real sure. It is covered with snow right now or I would get a pic of it.


----------



## trax

Lugnutz said:


> Ok what is this? I'm thinking white oak. It has pinkish red lines in it that get darker the closer to the heart of the wood.



From your discription of the red lines and the pictures, I'd say Box Elder


----------



## Tree Pig

bsearcey said:


> Stihl's Ironwood is not like any ironwood i've seen. Looks more like a red maple. Ironwood (Carpinus caroliniana) has smooth bark and the trunk is "muscley" looking. I don't think it's shagbark because the bark shingles are too coarse looking. Shagbark has a smooth look to the shingles.
> 
> Link to ironwood.
> 
> https://facultystaff.richmond.edu/~jhayden/landscape_plants/summer_woody_plants/carpinus_caroliniana_LGBG_03s.JPG
> 
> 
> This website has alot of good pics of many different trees.



I have to agree with you on that one but I cant get it to the post to check the image. I had cut and paste a bunch of crap in doing this and I bed I mix one up. Sadly unfixable now.


----------



## reiterch

dbol said:


> Anyone have pic of poplar? I have some in my pile that I was told was poplar. But not real sure. It is covered with snow right now or I would get a pic of it.



This one's a big'un (42" cross section) I bucked up in Spring. 






There are additional pics in my gallery:

http://www.stovenet.com/index.php?action=gallery;cat=6


----------



## trax

reiterch said:


> This one's a big'un (42" cross section) I bucked up in Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are additional pics in my gallery:
> 
> http://www.stovenet.com/index.php?action=gallery;cat=6



That looks like an ash tree to me


----------



## gink595

trax said:


> that looks like an ash tree to me



+1


----------



## ShipWreckDiver

gink595 said:


> +1



+2 - That's White Ash

Olddirty - The very first picture you posted I'm 99% certain that is Black Oak. As someone else mentioned the bark is not consistent with Red Oak. The wood looks similar but the bark is very distinct.


----------



## ShipWreckDiver

PA Plumber said:


> I would have said shagbark Hickory on the bark pic of "ironwood," also.
> 
> Our ironwood has smooth bark. Similar to the texture of American Beech.




"Ironwood" is used to describe several different tree's. Steve is right, what he has is Eastern Hophornbeam. The Ironwood your thinking about with smooth, muscley bark is American Hornbeam.


----------



## reiterch

ShipWreckDiver said:


> +2 - That's White Ash
> 
> Olddirty - The very first picture you posted I'm 99% certain that is Black Oak. As someone else mentioned the bark is not consistent with Red Oak. The wood looks similar but the bark is very distinct.



I hate to burst all your bubbles, but it's a yellow poplar, just like I said. I cut the thing up, and I'm burning it right now, and trust me, it's NOT an ash.


----------



## MostShady1

I'll have to second that. From the looks of the grain and the bark, def. poplar. Bucked and split enough of those big boys that looked just like that over the past 20 years.


----------



## dbol

Any ideas here? Planning on milling these bigger ones, but have quite a few smaller logs to burn.


----------



## bsearcey

Sugar Maple?


----------



## Harold46

The hickory kind of throws me off. the bark looks alot more like a white oak, than a shag bark hickory.
Harold46


----------



## 1harlowr

It's a maple but I'm not sure which type. I have several of those


----------



## kentuckyblue

http://s719.photobucket.com/albums/ww197/wildcatfan68/?action=view&current=Picture579.jpg&newest=1 is this a hickory or elm ?:monkey:


----------



## TreePointer

dbol said:


> Any ideas here? Planning on milling these bigger ones, but have quite a few smaller logs to burn.



That looks a lot like sugar maple to me. In the older trees the bark makes long plates that start to curl on the edges a little. The wood should also be relatively heavy, green or dry.


----------



## Brandon A

yall have some different trees than what we have in texas (at least my part of texas) all we have are live oak, post oak, mesquite, and pecan. along with some trash wood.


----------



## stackwood

ms460woodchuck said:


> Looks like some punky silver maple.



yep silver maple , cut it , buck it , stack it , burn it in 3 months , or it goes punk it.


----------



## needwood

reiterch said:


> I hate to burst all your bubbles, but it's a yellow poplar, just like I said. I cut the thing up, and I'm burning it right now, and trust me, it's NOT an ash.



I think the bark on ash and poplar look allot alike. I cant tell without looking at the leaves. If you say its poplar its poplar to me. I have a chance to cut some poplar at a friends farm. Dose it burn good???


----------



## RAMROD48

needwood said:


> I think the bark on ash and poplar look allot alike. I cant tell without looking at the leaves. If you say its poplar its poplar to me. I have a chance to cut some poplar at a friends farm. Dose it burn good???



Sure....if you can get through splitting it without killing yourself...its my LEAST favorite wood to split, if I start splitting into it (thinking it was ash) i will just toss the rest of the tree...I cant stand the stuff...

Edit...I was thinking Tulip Poplar when I typed this...sorry for the brain fart...


----------



## Bdavis03

Here's a couple pics of my buddy cutting some valley oak we've been working on at my neighbors


----------



## banshee67

needwood said:


> I think the bark on ash and poplar look allot alike. I cant tell without looking at the leaves. If you say its poplar its poplar to me. I have a chance to cut some poplar at a friends farm. Dose it burn good???



thats definitely poplar, the inside just doesnt look like ash, how many days has that been laying there? after a day or 2 outside the greenish inside circle turns to brown like the one in that picture, the bark on the big poplar trees look just like ash, the upper limbs look totally different though, that is my experience with the 2, i say that is 100% poplar
poplar isnt very good firewood, it cuts like butter though


----------



## ct greenman

dbol said:


> Any ideas here? Planning on milling these bigger ones, but have quite a few smaller logs to burn.



It looks like a red aka swamp maple to me.


----------



## banshee67

dbol said:


> Any ideas here? Planning on milling these bigger ones, but have quite a few smaller logs to burn.








looks like some maple i took out of a guys house last week, he said it was sugar maple, i didnt know either way, but it was heavier than hell


----------



## JimiLL

Im thinkin this is a type of hickory??

















Lots of white and pin oak as well as some shagbark growing around it.


----------



## bsearcey

JimiLL said:


> Im thinkin this is a type of hickory??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of white and pin oak as well as some shagbark growing around it.



Yep...pignut. Sound like a BTU shmorgasborg(sp?).


----------



## JimiLL

bsearcey said:


> Yep...pignut. Sound like a BTU shmorgasborg(sp?).



Yeah Got lots of big old growth...Pignut you see, Shagbark, Red White and Pin oak, some ash and silver maple mixed in. This is all at my parents place.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

I for one would like to see some more good pictures of ironwood to confirm what it looks like. Leaves would be nice also if anyone could. Pictures of some hedge would be nice also.


----------



## Steve NW WI

ms460woodchuck said:


> I for one would like to see some more good pictures of ironwood to confirm what it looks like. Leaves would be nice also if anyone could. Pictures of some hedge would be nice also.



As long as the ironwood you're referring to is Eastern Hophornbeam, I'll hook ya up this weekend sometime. I got a brand shiny new camera to try out, 14MP! and an 8x zoom. Ironwood leaf pics can be had year round, as long as you don't mind them being brown. They hang onto their leaves tighter than any oak. I swear the new growth leaves have to push the old ones off the branch come spring.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Can anyone help me with this? What is it? I got lots.


----------



## lone wolf

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> Can anyone help me with this? What is it? I got lots.



No picture.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

I can't seem to upload from my phone. Can I email these 3 shots to some one to post for ME?
Any help would be appreciated,
S. John McAllister
If not I'll post them when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> I can't seem to upload from my phone. Can I email these 3 shots to some one to post for ME?
> Any help would be appreciated,
> S. John McAllister
> If not I'll post them when I get home tomorrow.



PM sent. There are times I'd like to upload from the phone as well.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> Can anyone help me with this? What is it? I got lots.



Lets try again. Nope the files are too big. This wood is going to rot before3 I find out if it is any good.
Warm regards,
S. John McAllister


----------



## lone wolf

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> I can't seem to upload from my phone. Can I email these 3 shots to some one to post for ME?
> Any help would be appreciated,
> S. John McAllister
> If not I'll post them when I get home tomorrow.



http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> Can anyone help me with this? What is it? I got lots.



Finally. Hope this works. So what is it? I am thinkin some kind of maple. Especially #4. The ones in 1,2 and 3 are from a pretty big tree.


----------



## lone wolf

Hard to tell from those pics give some characteristics color, weight ,smell, how hard to cut ,how hard to split weight etc


----------



## needwood

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> Finally. Hope this works. So what is it? I am thinkin some kind of maple. Especially #4. The ones in 1,2 and 3 are from a pretty big tree.



Looks like hard Maple to me. Its pretty good wood.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

lone wolf said:


> Hard to tell from those pics give some characteristics color, weight ,smell, how hard to cut ,how hard to split weight etc



I will split some tomorrow. I think the wood seems a little stringy. Maybe light tan color. I'll post some more pics after I split some. Oh yeah, I'll also take a couple of good sniffs and see if I can try to see what it smells like....
Warm regards, 
S. John McAllister


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

No distinct odor, light tan to gray color. This wood is splitting on it's own. I can pull a lot of it apart with my hands. Not heavy like oak, but not light either. The bark is coming off in sheets. Sure hope it is worthwhile. I'm goin to burn some and see what's what.
S. John NcAllister


----------



## lone wolf

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> No distinct odor, light tan to gray color. This wood is splitting on it's own. I can pull a lot of it apart with my hands. Not heavy like oak, but not light either. The bark is coming off in sheets. Sure hope it is worthwhile. I'm goin to burn some and see what's what.
> S. John NcAllister



Sounding like maple need to see the grain.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Ok finally had a chance to take some more pics. Notice how it is breaking up on it's own in one pic? Well hope this helps to ID it. 
Warm regards,
S. John McAllister


----------



## lone wolf

Now Im thinking maybe Sweet Gum


----------



## WCorbett

Curious, Why no pine?


----------



## bsearcey

Hickory.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Everything I read about sweet gum indicates that it is hard to split. This stuff is very easy to split. Still not sure what to think.....?
warm regards.
S. John McAllister


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

I found a tree yesterday that looks close to the wood I've been trying to ID. Tell me what you all think? Some kind of nut tree?
Warm regards,
S. John McAllister


----------



## lone wolf

That is hickory no doubt. If your wood looks like that than its the same ,do a smell test when burned it should smell good like smoked meat does.


----------



## needwood

lone wolf said:


> That is hickory no doubt. If your wood looks like that than its the same ,do a smell test when burned it should smell good like smoked meat does.



I think your right" We call that a spig nut tree around here, witch is a type of hickory. I think some people call it a pig nut, or maybe i cant speak English. LOL!!!


----------



## superherk

gink595 said:


> +1



looks like ash, at least the bark


----------



## kodiak

Anyone care to take a guess at this one? I didn't see anything similar posted yet. I'm in Southern MN if that helps. 

I want to cut it down this winter but I'm just not sure if it's worth making into firewood. 

Thanks!


----------



## superherk

I wood say ash...........imo you might find it a little punky though judging by the pics


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

lone wolf said:


> That is hickory no doubt. If your wood looks like that than its the same ,do a smell test when burned it should smell good like smoked meat does.



Just an update. Hickory it is. Smells just like smoked meat. Burns long and hot. Thanks for the help
warm regards, 
S John McAllister


----------



## Indycuts

*guess we can add these to the list*

Hi,
I have a few trees that are on the chopping block and wonder if I could get an opinion on what they are and if they would be worth the trouble to take down and use for firewood.
There are 4 trees total. Trees 1 and 2 seem to be the same (ELM?) and 3 and 4 are also a pair (Oak?), 
1-2 have been dead about a year so they a gonna be toast 1 way or another.:chainsawguy:


----------



## lone wolf

Indycuts said:


> Hi,
> I have a few trees that are on the chopping block and wonder if I could get an opinion on what they are and if they would be worth the trouble to take down and use for firewood.
> There are 4 trees total. Trees 1 and 2 seem to be the same (ELM?) and 3 and 4 are also a pair (Oak?),
> 1-2 have been dead about a year so they a gonna be toast 1 way or another.:chainsawguy:



1 and 2 need better pictures ,3 and 4 look like maple.


----------



## Indycuts

Ok thanks, i'll grab a couple more pic's of tree's 1 and 2.

Maple should be worth the time for those are some pretty large trees. I just have to take em down with a bucket or boom since we dont have much room to work with.


----------



## SkyP

How about this stuff? It splits oddly like a zigzag.
The piece it is laying on shows the bark and the piece behind it shows how it is a little stringy. Got a bunch I split and stacked a year ago, seems to burn good, other wood like white oak processed at the same time isn't ready yet...


----------



## lone wolf

SkyP said:


> How about this stuff? It splits oddly like a zigzag.
> The piece it is laying on shows the bark and the piece behind it shows how it is a little stringy. Got a bunch I split and stacked a year ago, seems to burn good, other wood like white oak processed at the same time isn't ready yet...



Might be sycamore or gum need more to go on but I am suspecting it is gumwood.


----------



## SkyP

Thanks,
Unfortunately I don't have any more to go on...due to being split a year ago and having CRS I'm not sure what it looked like before being cut, I do know I didn't cut it down.
I've pretty much been gathering blowdowns or leftovers from a logging op around me. The few trees I have dropped we figured out what they were first, oaks, a gum and poplar. Land is near the SC NC border above Spartanburg if that helps...


----------



## lone wolf

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=60


----------



## lone wolf

*Sweet gum bark*


----------



## Indycuts

lone wolf said:


> 1 and 2 need better pictures ,3 and 4 look like maple.



lol might be a few days before i can snap any close up's
you guy's up north will prolly laugh but we got a nice snow storm moving in.

believe it or not, its not even dark out in this pic :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf

Indycuts said:


> lol might be a few days before i can snap any close up's
> you guy's up north will prolly laugh but we got a nice snow storm moving in.
> 
> believe it or not, its not even dark out in this pic :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh snoww!


----------



## wampler234

hey guys im new to this website and new to cutting wood and not to sure what these trees are i put the link down here because i just cant figure out how to post pictures on here

http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=1486413#post1486413


----------



## lone wolf

wampler234 said:


> hey guys im new to this website and new to cutting wood and not to sure what these trees are i put the link down here because i just cant figure out how to post pictures on here
> 
> http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=1486413#post1486413



Tough one dry wood is harder maybe a pic of the grain would help


----------



## wampler234

lone wolf said:


> Tough one dry wood is harder maybe a pic of the grain would help



the top set of pictures are of different tree i cut but same area... the bottom two go togather and it was for sure dryer..i posted another picture closer up of the bottome pictures.


----------



## lone wolf

wampler234 said:


> the top set of pictures are of different tree i cut but same area... the bottom two go togather and it was for sure dryer..i posted another picture closer up of the bottome pictures.



Honey locust is all I can figure based on the large rings and the color.


----------



## wampler234

So wood that be worth any to burn....or what are the main woods wanted for burning


----------



## lone wolf

wampler234 said:


> So wood that be worth any to burn....or what are the main woods wanted for burning



Here http://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htmhttp://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm looks good on this chart!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK

wampler234 said:


> hey guys im new to this website and new to cutting wood and not to sure what these trees are i put the link down here because i just cant figure out how to post pictures on here
> 
> http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?p=1486413#post1486413



Chinese elm.


----------



## lone wolf

ms460woodchuck said:


> Chinese elm.



Maybe huh? hard to tell a little old.


----------



## climberjones

ih8thegascompny said:


> i found a tree yesterday that looks close to the wood i've been trying to id. Tell me what you all think? Some kind of nut tree?
> Warm regards,
> s. John mcallister



hickory!


----------



## climberjones

lone wolf said:


> Might be sycamore or gum need more to go on but I am suspecting it is gumwood.



definitely NOT SYCAMORE.


----------



## bsearcey

climberjones said:


> definitely NOT SYCAMORE.



Probably Sweet Gum, but the bark is kind of beat up. The way that split looks it is definitly a gum.


----------



## climberjones

bsearcey said:


> Probably Sweet Gum, but the bark is kind of beat up. The way that split looks it is definitly a gum.



We don't have a whole Lotta sweet gum in ks but we do have a lotta sycamore I'm not sure what you have there!


----------



## msvold

*Bur Oak*

Posted these on a separate thread and consensus was Bur Oak. 




Bur Oak's bark is dark gray, thick and so deeply furrowed that it breaks into distinct ridges.




Relatively easy to split


----------



## climberjones

msvold said:


> Posted these on a separate thread and consensus was Bur Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bur Oak's bark is dark gray, thick and so deeply furrowed that it breaks into distinct ridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatively easy to split



Definitely some kinda oak! pokes the crap out of ya once u start handling after split!


----------



## MiracleRepair

alright wood guru's. I cut this tree up for a friend today, cut like a hardwood, but it is nothing I have been around. I live in the central kansas area. What is this?


----------



## nrford

*Osage Orange*

Osage Orange






MiracleRepair said:


> alright wood guru's. I cut this tree up for a friend today, cut like a hardwood, but it is nothing I have been around. I live in the central kansas area. What is this?


----------



## nrford

*It's*

Osage orange


----------



## stackwood

looks like locus


----------



## banshee67

im goin with locust, it always seems to grow very weird rings like this pic







osage orange is almost flourescent yellow when split open fresh like that


----------



## MiracleRepair

It's not hedge (osage orange) I cut that all the time, this bark is way too course, and the color is actually a yellow/green with some black rings in it.


----------



## climberjones

MiracleRepair said:


> It's not hedge (osage orange) I cut that all the time, this bark is way too course, and the color is actually a yellow/green with some black rings in it.


 
Its a type of locust i believe not like the average stuff ive ran in to it to but it has short thorn in stead of the long ones right?


----------



## banshee67

locust negro


----------



## MiracleRepair

climberjones said:


> Its a type of locust i believe not like the average stuff ive ran in to it to but it has short thorn in stead of the long ones right?


 
Yes, short thorns, only on the small branches. This was from a standing dead tree, probably 1-2 years dead (radial cracks after 1 day of being cut). I do have a positive Id on it now (Black locust) sure is a lot different from the honey locust I have on my place.

This guy has approx. 60 acres of the stuff, and says I can clear the entire patch if I want to.

I now have a wonderful mix of wood to burn.

white ash
hedge (osage orange)
honey locust
black locust
mulberry
black walnut
apple
pear


----------



## MiracleRepair

climberjones said:


> Its a type of locust i believe not like the average stuff ive ran in to it to but it has short thorn in stead of the long ones right?


 
I assume you run into honey locust? 3 inch thorn clusters all over the tree? (they are a real pain) This stuff is awesome, no thorns on the trunk or heavy branches, and it burns almost as hot as hedge.


----------



## climberjones

MiracleRepair said:


> I assume you run into honey locust? 3 inch thorn clusters all over the tree? (they are a real pain) This stuff is awesome, no thorns on the trunk or heavy branches, and it burns almost as hot as hedge.


 
yes i live in southeast kansas and we have plenty of the honey locust i try to steer clear of it the puncture wounds in my body and my tires tends to irritate me a bit hah!


----------



## GeorgiaVol

Is this one of those Osage Orange trees? it looks alot like the pics I see.


----------



## cowroy

*What is it*













I got about three truck loads of this gave to me and not sure what it is. It has been in the dry for 4 years cut and split. It burns up pretty fast and smokes more than you would think it should. The second pic has some red oak so there in no confusion.


----------



## ray benson

The wood with the red streaks looks like boxelder.
Google Image Result for http://lh3.ggpht.com/_eRFnwphCokY/S2MLdDhnbmI/AAAAAAAABJs/gY0zmbTRcPo/100_3770.JPG


----------



## MiracleRepair

GeorgiaVol said:


> Is this one of those Osage Orange trees? it looks alot like the pics I see.


 

Yes sir, that be hedge(osage orange)


----------



## lone wolf

I agree boxelder


----------



## GeorgiaVol

MiracleRepair said:


> Yes sir, that be hedge(osage orange)


 
Is it odd to find one in SW Georgia? I thought it was more of a midwest tree.
Just curious, Thanks


----------



## MiracleRepair

I haven't heard of any down that way, but they were widely planted during the depression by the wpa. Or maybe some traveler picked up a few hedge apples and took them home to Georgia.


----------



## seanvan

*Wood ID Help*

Ok, a rookie here. Hope this is the place for this question and that I am not diverting the thread. Anyone know what the following samples might be?
1 - oak (not sure on type), probably white oak
2 - no idea, it is a very yellow wood and might be same as #4
3 - no idea
4 - I am hoping it is Mulberry
5 - no idea
6 - I am thinking it might be some sort of willow (not weeping)


----------



## climberjones

seanvan said:


> Ok, a rookie here. Hope this is the place for this question and that I am not diverting the thread. Anyone know what the following samples might be?
> 1 - oak (not sure on type), probably white oak
> 2 - no idea, it is a very yellow wood and might be same as #4
> 3 - no idea
> 4 - I am hoping it is Mulberry
> 5 - no idea
> 6 - I am thinking it might be some sort of willow (not weeping)


 1 elm 2cured mulberry 3 silver maple 4 green mulberry 5 hack berry 6 elm


----------



## seanvan

climberjones said:


> 1 elm 2cured mulberry 3 silver maple 4 green mulberry 5 hack berry 6 elm


 
Thank you. I hope you are right on that mulberry.
I believe #1 is some sort of oak though.


----------



## climberjones

seanvan said:


> Thank you. I hope you are right on that mulberry.
> I believe #1 is some sort of oak though.


 
just try to split it that should tell ya!!!


----------



## Intheswamp

Well, I went up to some a friends property that was clear cut about a year ago but found a locked gate on the part that I really wanted to go to to work on some oak tops that I had spotted out a few months ago. Looks like I'm gonna have to hit him up for a key. But...being as I was there and there was some of the clear-cut that wasn't behind the gate I decided to grab a little bit of what I could. Here is a small scrounge I made from a 1+ year old clearcut. I had saw trouble and ended up with probably 1/4 of a cord, but for me down here in south Alabama with my little F3CB that's over a week's worth of burning!!  I did find that my limit is 12-16 inch rounds. (Old, broke-down, dilapidated body...)<groan>

Some wood ID's would be nice if somebody wants to give it a shot. All of the wood *seems* to be pretty dry. All of it basically had bark simply surrounding the wood...could knock it off pretty easily....cracking/checking along the grain in several of the smaller pieces. I'm kind of wondering about splitting this...busted up a little of one big round while I was there, that sucker was tough!!!...Fiskars SS bounced off of it a couple of times...but flaked off...a little punky you think? I might have to save up my rounds and rent a splitter later, we'll see...the elbow and back appear to be going south on me. 

Today's scrounge. 2x4's are 12' long, canthook is 4.5' long....





These are the big rounds (seen on the left side of the group picture)....





Bark of the big rounds....





Grain of a split from one of the big rounds....





Wood chips of the big rounds....





Images of next largest rounds in next message....

Anyhow, that killed a few hours today for me...now if I can just get me a key...and a new elbow....and a new.... ;-)

Thanks for the feedback,
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp

And here are the couple of smaller rounds... I know these are worn and weathered, but would like to know if what I'm cutting is worth it or not. I'm thinking water oak or a close kin on the big rounds and *maybe* white oak for the smaller rounds. Thanks again, Ed

These are the next largest rounds(seen on the right side of the group picture)....





Bark of the next largest rounds....





Wood chips of the next largest rounds....





Close-up of splits from large rounds...


----------



## climberjones

Intheswamp said:


> And here are the couple of smaller rounds... I know these are worn and weathered, but would like to know if what I'm cutting is worth it or not. I'm thinking water oak or a close kin on the big rounds and *maybe* white oak for the smaller rounds. Thanks again, Ed
> 
> These are the next largest rounds(seen on the right side of the group picture)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bark of the next largest rounds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood chips of the next largest rounds....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of splits from large rounds...


 
Third from last pic is deffinetly white oak!


----------



## Intheswamp

Sorry...duplicate post.


----------



## DFK

Hay, I just logged in today.
I see that you are from S. Alabama.
I am from N. Alabama.

It appers to me that the Big ones are Red Oak
and the small ones are some type of Maple.

David


----------



## MiracleRepair

*Alright you wood guru's, what is this?*


















terrible leaf pic, but that is what is left. Leaves are just tan colored, color in pic is from camera flash.


----------



## climberjones

MiracleRepair said:


> terrible leaf pic, but that is what is left. Leaves are just tan colored, color in pic is from camera flash.


 
silver maple aka soft maple


----------



## MiracleRepair

Cjones to the rescue again, thanks.

I might take some of it for the spring and fall.


----------



## climberjones

MiracleRepair said:


> Cjones to the rescue again, thanks.
> 
> I might take some of it for the spring and fall.


 
Im not sure if its worth your time for burning ive heard not so good and burns fast but ive never tried it so you might get on the fire wood forum and ask them guys how it burns! Where abouts in ks roughly do you live?


----------



## MiracleRepair

Pratt, ks. 70 miles west of wichita on 54 hwy.


----------



## climberjones

MiracleRepair said:


> Pratt, ks. 70 miles west of wichita on 54 hwy.


 
Im about 170 east of ya i guess bout 20 miles south of ottawa!


----------



## DFK

After it dries out that Maple makes good camp-fire wood.
Makes a fire that is almost white and it smokes very little.

David


----------



## Hyacinth

*The oldest*

The world where the oldest tree?


----------



## ddemmith

*Another*

Got a load of this stuff, initial thought was American Elm now I am not so certain. Any ideas, it is light and splits pretty easy. 

View attachment 187529
View attachment 187530
View attachment 187531
View attachment 187532


----------



## ddemmith

*Another*

Got a load of this stuff, initial thought was American Elm now I am not so certain. Any ideas, it is light and splits pretty easy. 

View attachment 187529
View attachment 187530
View attachment 187531
View attachment 187532


----------



## ddemmith

*Another*

Got a load of this stuff, initial thought was American Elm now I am not so certain. Any ideas, it is light and splits pretty easy.


----------



## climberjones

ddemmith said:


> Got a load of this stuff, initial thought was American Elm now I am not so certain. Any ideas, it is light and splits pretty easy.


 It looks like red elm to me !Makes great firewood!


----------



## ddemmith

It threw me for a loop with the wide rings and how light it actually was. Guess ill put in the 11-12 burn pile.


----------



## alphozo

*What do I have?*

I have been searching all of the reference pictures and I could not come to a definitive conclusion on what I came across. My town (Northern IL) has seen some pretty impressive storms lately and so we have an abundance of wood available. I found two distinct types and need help identifying them. I appreciate your expertise!

First





Second





Mixed together





THANKS!


----------



## climberjones

alphozo said:


> I have been searching all of the reference pictures and I could not come to a definitive conclusion on what I came across. My town (Northern IL) has seen some pretty impressive storms lately and so we have an abundance of wood available. I found two distinct types and need help identifying them. I appreciate your expertise!
> 
> First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!


 Hickory!


----------



## JimiLL

Shagbark Hickory. Great stuff, pain to split


----------



## hazmat5760

Any idea what this is? Leaf looks like ash, but only has six leaves on each stem. Cleaning up some blowdowns and was just cut last night. Smells really good as I'm cutting it.


----------



## Hedgerow

hazmat5760 said:


> Any idea what this is? Leaf looks like ash, but only has six leaves on each stem. Cleaning up some blowdowns and was just cut last night. Smells really good as I'm cutting it.


 
Looks like bitter Hickory.
I think some call it "Pignut"???


----------



## upsnake

The wood fairy showed up last night, which is always a good thing. (A tree service that drops wood off periodically)

I know it is not a great pic, but any ideas on the type of wood? 
Thanks
Jay 






View attachment 194459


----------



## lone wolf

upsnake said:


> The wood fairy showed up last night, which is always a good thing. (A tree service that drops wood off periodically)
> 
> I know it is not a great pic, but any ideas on the type of wood?
> Thanks
> Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194459


 
Silver Maple is my guessopcorn:


----------



## climberjones

lone wolf said:


> Silver Maple is my guessopcorn:


 
yup x2!


----------



## lone wolf

climberjones said:


> yup x2!


 And they even threw in some garbage for free!


----------



## upsnake

Thanks guys you rock 

haha i will take the bit of trash in exchange for the the wood. specially considering the wood truck just broke down :msp_sad:


----------



## 3fordasho

Looks like ash to me, probably green ash though I don't really know the difference between green and white unless there are leaves to look at. Ash always smells good to me, not as good as apple or cherry but a good fragrance non the less.




hazmat5760 said:


> Any idea what this is? Leaf looks like ash, but only has six leaves on each stem. Cleaning up some blowdowns and was just cut last night. Smells really good as I'm cutting it.


----------



## 3fordasho

My vote would be Cottonwood. Green it is a bear to split but once the barks gone and it looks like what's in the pics it splits much easier.





ddemmith said:


> Got a load of this stuff, initial thought was American Elm now I am not so certain. Any ideas, it is light and splits pretty easy.


----------



## banshee67

3fordasho said:


> Looks like ash to me, probably green ash though I don't really know the difference between green and white unless there are leaves to look at. Ash always smells good to me, not as good as apple or cherry but a good fragrance non the less.


 
theres no way thats ash
its bitternut hickory

the bark is similar, but the inner heartwood of bitternut is dark like that


----------



## Hedgerow

Agreed... The flat ridges in the bark and dark heart wood are give away's... The banshee knows his hickory... :msp_tongue:


----------



## 3fordasho

banshee67 said:


> theres no way thats ash
> its bitternut hickory
> 
> the bark is similar, but the inner heartwood of bitternut is dark like that




Ok, just to confirm, the below pics are Bitternut Hickory?
Sure looks like alot of Ash we have around here, don't think we have much Hickory.



<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=ashorhickory1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/ashorhickory1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=ashorhickory2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/ashorhickory2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hedgerow

99.838% sure that's Bitternut Hickory...


----------



## chopmistchopper

*?????????? what's this*

Heartwood red sView attachment 197408
tar shape with green streaks . Any ideas


----------



## chopmistchopper

View attachment 197409


----------



## 3fordasho

chopmistchopper said:


> Heartwood red sView attachment 197408
> tar shape with green streaks . Any ideas


 
My guess- box elder, also know as manitoba maple


----------



## Hedgerow

3fordasho said:


> My guess- box elder, also know as manitoba maple


 
I think I'd have to agree... Acer Negundo (Boxelder)


----------



## woodbooga

3fordasho said:


> Ok, just to confirm, the below pics are Bitternut Hickory?
> Sure looks like alot of Ash we have around here, don't think we have much Hickory.
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=ashorhickory1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/ashorhickory1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=ashorhickory2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/ashorhickory2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Looks like ash to me too.


----------



## woodbooga

3fordasho said:


> My guess- box elder, also know as manitoba maple


 
My guess too. I don't see much of it in the wild. Mostly here it's a weed tree. grows in abandoned lots in urban settings alongside tree of heaven.


----------



## Hedgerow

woodbooga said:


> Looks like ash to me too.


 
Similar, yes... But something's not right about it...
Here's what I'd call "Typical" Ash bark. from a decent sized tree.


----------



## Hedgerow

woodbooga said:


> My guess too. I don't see much of it in the wild. Mostly here it's a weed tree. grows in abandoned lots in urban settings alongside tree of heaven.


 
Everyone seems to hate boxelder for some reason... It's BTU's aren't horrible... Not great either... It's a tad better than Silver Maple...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Everyone seems to hate boxelder for some reason... It's BTU's aren't horrible... Not great either... It's a tad better than Silver Maple...


 
As mentioned above, they're a weed. I hate em more as a tree than I do as firewood. They'll take over a fenceline faster than anything, and will spread their branches out over the field instead of having the common courtesy to grow vertically.

I burn the stuff spring and fall, and in the fire pit. I'll burn it midwinter if I'm around to tend the stove, it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> As mentioned above, they're a weed. I hate em more as a tree than I do as firewood. They'll take over a fenceline faster than anything, and will spread their branches out over the field instead of having the common courtesy to grow vertically.
> 
> I burn the stuff spring and fall, and in the fire pit. I'll burn it midwinter if I'm around to tend the stove, it doesn't last very long.


 
We just don't have many here... They can't compete with all the Hedge trees in the fence rows...






Yes... That's a fence row...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chopmistchopper

Ok I was thinking boxelder but wasn't sure, don't see it in RI very often. I've cut a couple hundred cords and never had one. I cut this one off a guys house after irene. Well worth it the guy is letting me cut his black walnut that is at least 24" at dbh and straight for at least 16'


----------



## banshee67

ive never cut any ash with such a dark center
not just the piece on top, look at the 2 below it 
those few dried up leaves sure look like bitternut leaves too
bitternut hickory bark looks very similar to ash, the ridges just arnt as deep and are flat compared to the ash bark ridges that usually come to more of a point


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> ive never cut any ash with such a dark center
> not just the piece on top, look at the 2 below it
> those few dried up leaves sure look like bitternut leaves too
> bitternut hickory bark looks very similar to ash, the ridges just arnt as deep and are flat compared to the ash bark ridges that usually come to more of a point


 
Agreed... Bark alone is real tough to identify from...


----------



## Perk

*Tree seen in Western Virginia*

Anybody know what it is? Good for anything? Splits? Firewood?


----------



## Hedgerow

Perk said:


> Anybody know what it is? Good for anything? Splits? Firewood?


 
Beech looking leaf... But the bark don't look right. So I'll have to defer to someone who knows what the hell they're talking about...


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*Any ideas?*

What kind of wood is this please?


----------



## lone wolf

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> What kind of wood is this please?


 


Locust


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Locust


 

Yes sir... Of the black variety.... Not honey...:msp_wink:


----------



## SS396driver

I have a good supply of this wood been down about 2 -3 years. No bark hard to split by hand and is slightly green in color


----------



## lone wolf

Black locust


----------



## banshee67

lone wolf said:


> Black locust



+1000



that was my second guess... after cherry:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> +1000
> 
> 
> 
> that was my second guess... after cherry:msp_smile:



Could be, cause I have absolutely no Black locust around here whatsoever... But I do have Mulberry that looks exactly like that... Weird...


----------



## SS396driver

Thanks ,how is it as firewood in my woodstove


----------



## Hedgerow

SS396driver said:


> Thanks ,how is it as firewood in my woodstove



Very good firewood... Enjoy...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Could be, cause I have absolutely no Black locust around here whatsoever... But I do have Mulberry that looks exactly like that... Weird...



The bark is different locust is more raisedopcorn: http://www.google.com/search?q=blac...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

http://www.google.com/search?q=mule...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> The bark is different locust is more raisedopcorn: black locust bark pic - Google Search
> 
> muleberry bark pic - Google Search



Oh, I know what Black Locust looks like... We had a few where I grew up. I just never had to cut it.. But that stuff in the photo's didn't have any bark. Just that same gold nice grain of Mulberry, and the same thin white "cambium" layer??? If I used the right term there... But then again, They may not even have Mulberry trees up in NY... I've never been there... Probably never will be...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, I know what Black Locust looks like... We had a few where I grew up. I just never had to cut it.. But that stuff in the photo's didn't have any bark. Just that same gold nice grain of Mulberry, and the same thin white "cambium" layer??? If I used the right term there... But then again, They may not even have Mulberry trees up in NY... I've never been there... Probably never will be...:msp_sneaky:



They prob do I have them in NJ here.


----------



## woodbooga

guessing mulberry. damn tuff splitting, wonder how one gets a big supply though.

all fruitwood is great heat.


----------



## lone wolf

banshee67 said:


> +1000
> 
> 
> 
> that was my second guess... after cherry:msp_smile:



Cherry:msp_tongue::msp_w00t:


----------



## banshee67

lone wolf said:


> Cherry:msp_tongue::msp_w00t:



there is a small possibility that everything is cherry :knife::can:


----------



## alphozo

Any ideas on these? Are they Hickory?


----------



## Hedgerow

Not likely... But it would be very helpful to see the actual wood grain...


----------



## Carl Anderson

OK, looked through all 14 pages and around some other threads and can't find anything that looks like this stuff so I give up. Anyone know what it is? It was cut in eastern Connecticut, doesn't weigh much dry, cuts, burns and splits like a softwood but it's not a conifer. Sorry no leaf pics, cut this last year, leaves are long gone. It burns quick and fairly hot. Sorry, could not get the pics to show up in the post, just the links.

View attachment 207699

View attachment 207700

View attachment 207701


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Swamp AKA Red Maple... I burn it. Goes a little faster than most hardwood, but ther it grows quicker too!


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like a maple variety to mee too Carl... But honestly have not cut anything here with that color...


----------



## climberjones

We call it soft maple around here !


----------



## 1project2many

Carl, looks more like Chalk Maple than Red Maple to me. Chalk Maple is lighter colored and lighter weight and the bark is fairly smooth up to 12" round.


----------



## dealingdave

*Black Cherry Wood*

I just got this positively ID in another thread. There are enough pictures below including cross sections, bark and splits. Hope this helps someone out.

View attachment 208317
View attachment 208318
View attachment 208319
View attachment 208320


----------



## Carl Anderson

That looks just like the cherry I have been cutting here. So I guess I have black cherry too. I love how that stuff smells when you cut or split it.

Thanks to all who replied to my mystery wood. Now I know it's a soft maple of some sort. It is very light in wieght and light in color so maybe the chalk maple, but not ruling out swamp or red maple either, lol. It was cut in an area that is frequently damp but not swampy. Anyway, just knowing it's a species of soft maple is good enough for me, thanks!


----------



## SS396driver

lone wolf said:


> Black locust



I have found I need a hot fire to get this to light. I burn some maple and or oak first then add it and it burns hot.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Here's one I haven't recognized in this thread yet. It's quite soft, produces very light colored wood chips, almost white. Bark is very thin and splits very easily with no strings.

I can get better pics if need be. These are of it freshly cut. It dries quickly and burns decent.


----------



## stumpy75

Bark looks like hackberry.


----------



## coog

I'm pretty sure that's 'Tree-of-Heaven' (ailanthus). Invasive from China. I'm burning some right now. I've heard that it wasn't worth a darn, but it seems to be at least as good as Hackberry or Ash. It does seem to stink when burning, but not a problem with an air-tight stove.


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> I'm pretty sure that's 'Tree-of-Heaven' (ailanthus). Invasive from China. I'm burning some right now. I've heard that it wasn't worth a darn, but it seems to be at least as good as Hackberry or Ash. It does seem to stink when burning, but not a problem with an air-tight stove.



Agreed... I cut a lot of Hackberry, and the photo's bark is too perfect. Rep for coog when "the man" lets me...


----------



## Hedgerow

I took this photo of a "typical" mid sized Hackberry a couple months ago. The great bigguns take on a whole other look as they get older.











This is what they look like after a couple generations...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Ailanthus it is then. 

That stuff is the easiest I've ever split. Thank you guys.


----------



## stumpy75

coog said:


> I'm pretty sure that's 'Tree-of-Heaven' (ailanthus). Invasive from China. I'm burning some right now. I've heard that it wasn't worth a darn, but it seems to be at least as good as Hackberry or Ash. It does seem to stink when burning, but not a problem with an air-tight stove.



Yup, I looked at it too fast. I agree with ToH...


----------



## dealingdave

*White Poplar Pics*

This wood was positively ID as White Poplar in another thread. It is also known as Silver Poplar - Populus alba


----------



## coog

I'll defer to the OP. Not even close, in my opinion.


----------



## banshee67

alphozo said:


>





OH_Varmntr said:


>





SS396driver said:


>





ddemmith said:


>





all cherry.


----------



## stumpy75

The first two pics don't look like any cherry I've ever seen...


----------



## Bushmans

*Maple with red streaks in it*

I cut some maple today. I only knew it was maple because it had "helicopters" still hanging from the branches. It was a blowdown from a storm this summer. The rounds had beautiful red streaks in them. It split almost as good as ash and was pretty wet. I'm thinking silver maple but wanted to ask. My first year cutting firewood for the new house and i'm addicted. If you need a pic let me know.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bushmans said:


> I cut some maple today. I only knew it was maple because it had "helicopters" still hanging from the branches. It was a blowdown from a storm this summer. The rounds had beautiful red streaks in them. It split almost as good as ash and was pretty wet. I'm thinking silver maple but wanted to ask. My first year cutting firewood for the new house and i'm addicted. If you need a pic let me know.



Boxelder... AKA "Manitoba Maple"

Welcome to AS... 
Have some rep!


----------



## Bushmans

View attachment 214081
View attachment 214082
View attachment 214083


Hedgerow said:


> Boxelder... AKA "Manitoba Maple"
> 
> Welcome to AS...
> Have some rep!



I don't think it's box elder. I know what that looks like. No offense I didn't give you much to go on. I'll throw in some pics. new here so might take a time or two.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Bushmans said:


> View attachment 214081
> View attachment 214082
> View attachment 214083
> 
> 
> I don't think it's box elder. I know what that looks like. No offense I didn't give you much to go on. I'll throw in some pics. new here so might take a time or two.



Hedgrow is right. Box elder. Burn it next fall for take the chill off wood.


----------



## banshee67




----------



## lone wolf

banshee67 said:


> all cherry.



:hmm3grin2orange:uttahere2::wave::blob6:


----------



## Bushmans

kodiak said:


> Anyone care to take a guess at this one? I didn't see anything similar posted yet. I'm in Southern MN if that helps.
> 
> I want to cut it down this winter but I'm just not sure if it's worth making into firewood.
> 
> Thanks!



I would say White elm. I'd leave it be it is terrible for splitting.
View attachment 214242

This one has been dead along time and still a bear


----------



## gregfox

View attachment 214550

Any ideas on what this is? Landowner said he thought it was ash but wasn't sure. Hardest splitting wood I've ever come across. My old splitter goes right through most any oak or hickory but wouldn't even think about slpitting a 14" log in half, had to slab my way around it.


----------



## climberjones

gregfox said:


> View attachment 214550
> 
> Any ideas on what this is? Landowner said he thought it was ash but wasn't sure. Hardest splitting wood I've ever come across. My old splitter goes right through most any oak or hickory but wouldn't even think about slpitting a 14" log in half, had to slab my way around it.


That is elm!


----------



## branchbuzzer

gregfox said:


> Any ideas on what this is? Landowner said he thought it was ash but wasn't sure. Hardest splitting wood I've ever come across. My old splitter goes right through most any oak or hickory but wouldn't even think about slpitting a 14" log in half, had to slab my way around it.



Looks like black locust to me.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*What wood is this*

Any help would be appreciated. Thew bark is thin and light purple, comes off in a sheet. Grain straight and looks a bit like oak, but lot of color, real pretty. A bit of sweet odor. Burns nice. Largest peice is the cluster of branches, maybe 12" diameter. Thanks in advance for your help.
Regards,
S. John McA


----------



## Hedgerow

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> Any help would be appreciated. Thew bark is thin and light purple, comes off in a sheet. Grain straight and looks a bit like oak, but lot of color, real pretty. A bit of sweet odor. Burns nice. Largest peice is the cluster of branches, maybe 12" diameter. Thanks in advance for your help.
> Regards,
> S. John McA



I'm gonna go out of my comfort zone and say... Looks a lot like Bradford Pear...


----------



## Bushmans

gregfox said:


> View attachment 214550
> 
> Any ideas on what this is? Landowner said he thought it was ash but wasn't sure. Hardest splitting wood I've ever come across. My old splitter goes right through most any oak or hickory but wouldn't even think about slpitting a 14" log in half, had to slab my way around it.



White Elm
I cut some the other day and bout killed my 22 ton Huskee.
View attachment 214756

:frown:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna go out of my comfort zone and say... Looks a lot like Bradford Pear...



That is as near as I can figure too.


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*Re: What wood is it?*

I did a search and looks like you guys know your stuff! Bradford Pear it is! I love this thread.
Thanks for your help.
S John McA


----------



## banshee67

branchbuzzer said:


> Looks like black locust to me.








agree


----------



## Farmertan

ms460woodchuck said:


> Looks like some punky silver maple.



Our silver maple (New England) has smooth bark. That bark looks like white oak, but the wood itself looks soft like swamp (silver) maple.


----------



## Farmertan

Carl Anderson said:


> OK, looked through all 14 pages and around some other threads and can't find anything that looks like this stuff so I give up. Anyone know what it is? It was cut in eastern Connecticut, doesn't weigh much dry, cuts, burns and splits like a softwood but it's not a conifer. Sorry no leaf pics, cut this last year, leaves are long gone. It burns quick and fairly hot. Sorry, could not get the pics to show up in the post, just the links.
> 
> View attachment 207699
> 
> View attachment 207700
> 
> View attachment 207701




Looks like the silver maple I cut last spring in my back yard in Preston.


----------



## stumpy75

Farmertan said:


> Looks like the silver maple .



+1


----------



## SS396driver

very wet and heavy.So wet it squirts when I hit it with the Fiskers


----------



## stumpy75

Cottonwood? Bark looks right, but the wood is usually whiter in color.


----------



## Indycuts

*Late afternoon haul oak or red elm*

Chestnut oak maybe? I did see a pick of a red elm that looked similar.
There is about 8-10 ft of trunk left that is about 36in wide
Sorry ran out of time and could not split any but you think is worth another trip?View attachment 216033
View attachment 216034
View attachment 216035
View attachment 216036

Last photo is my haul with what was left of light. Thinkin of going back later this week if is a worthy find. :biggrin:


----------



## SS396driver

stumpy75 said:


> Cottonwood? Bark looks right, but the wood is usually whiter in color.



If so I am glad I left most of it where it lay


----------



## stumpy75

Indycuts said:


> Chestnut oak maybe? I did see a pick of a red elm that looked similar.
> There is about 8-10 ft of trunk left that is about 36in wide
> Sorry ran out of time and could not split any but you think is worth another trip?View attachment 216033
> View attachment 216034
> View attachment 216035
> View attachment 216036
> 
> Last photo is my haul with what was left of light. Thinkin of going back later this week if is a worthy find. :biggrin:



Yes, I would call it an oak in the first pic, with the very defined rays in the end grain. Not sure if it is chestnut oak or not, but it's oak. Grab all you can!:msp_thumbsup: That 36" is Heavy stuff though.


----------



## stumpy75

*Cottonwood*



SS396driver said:


> If so I am glad I left most of it where it lay



It's wood, and it's free. If you have another source for better wood though, I'd go that route first.

You will need a power splitter of some type for the big pieces...


----------



## Indycuts

stumpy75 said:


> Yes, I would call it an oak in the first pic, with the very defined rays in the end grain. Not sure if it is chestnut oak or not, but it's oak. Grab all you can!:msp_thumbsup: That 36" is Heavy stuff though.



ya the rounds above were all that was left of the branch so next I would be working on the trunk and its gonna be fun rolling them around.


----------



## jimmydan68

*what is it?*

View attachment 216276
View attachment 216277


Trusting the experts here to id this wood.


----------



## coog

Black Walnut.


----------



## Farmertan

Yeah, I think so too. That's a lot of heartwood and not much sapwood. That must be from one of those "valuable" black walnut trees:msp_tongue:


----------



## stumpy75

jimmydan68 said:


> View attachment 216276
> View attachment 216277
> 
> 
> Trusting the experts here to id this wood.



In the first pic, the bark does not look right for black walnut. Possibly black cherry?


----------



## Farmertan

Yeah, Stumpy, I was thining that the bark ain't quite right, but the color looks too brown to me to be cherry. Hey, JimmyDan, does it smell like cherry candy when split? The black cherry I get here in CT smells so sweet that you can smell it the moment the log splits without even getting your nose close to it. I love it!


----------



## Farmertan

I just went downstairs to feed the beast before going to bed. I gave her a "dessert" of apple and black cherry. The black cherry that I have has sapwood just slightly lighter than the heart, not white like the photos.


----------



## stumpy75

The color of cherry will darken with age, at least what I have seen around here. My first thought was black walnut too, but the bark just didn't look right. I agree with the smell of black cherry being very distinctive. A better pic of the bark would probably tell the story.


----------



## Indycuts

+1
on wild cherry, I just cut one up and the bark is identical. Sapwood was a little darker on mine but not by much. 
Good stuff!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Cherry it be...


----------



## jimmydan68

View attachment 216294


Close up of bark. Wouldnt say it smells like cherry candy tho.


----------



## Hedgerow

jimmydan68 said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> 
> Close up of bark. Wouldnt say it smells like cherry candy tho.



That bark sure as hell ain't black walnut...
Just sayin'...


----------



## SS396driver

stumpy75 said:


> It's wood, and it's free. If you have another source for better wood though, I'd go that route first.
> 
> You will need a power splitter of some type for the big pieces...



I have a source for the next few years. This was cut by the electric company and left off the road about 20 ft but down the embankment.


----------



## lone wolf

Get better pics!


----------



## Indycuts

jimmydan68 said:


> View attachment 216294
> 
> 
> Close up of bark. Wouldnt say it smells like cherry candy tho.



Ya that bark looks totally different than the first Pic for some reason.
Now I ain't so sure! That a different tree? Lol


----------



## jimmydan68

Nope, same tree just really close up and I've really stretched my phone's limits on picture taking..lol


----------



## banshee67

this is 101% cherry!















Hedgerow said:


> Cherry it be...



indeed! 
perfect placement for my meme


----------



## stumpy75

But in this case, Cherry it REALLY be!!!

:haha::big_smile:


----------



## jimmydan68

Cherry indeed...Black Cherry. Went and cut a younger dying one today. Logged what I could and split some.It looks identical.


----------



## Farmertan

jimmydan68 said:


> Cherry indeed...Black Cherry. Went and cut a younger dying one today. Logged what I could and split some.It looks identical.



How'd it smell?


----------



## jimmydan68

sour cherry cough syrup is how I would describe it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mitchell1122 said:


> The hickory kind of throws me off. the bark looks alot more like a white oak, than a shag bark hickory.
> Harold46



Can't open the pics... :msp_confused:


----------



## Indycuts

Hedgerow said:


> Can't open the pics... :msp_confused:



Must be cutting in a protected forest. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Indycuts said:


> Must be cutting in a protected forest. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Or the neighbor's yard...


----------



## amrva

*Not sure about this wood.*

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what type of wood this is. I was thinking hickory?


----------



## coog

Good guess, I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

Fixed...


----------



## Hedgerow

And the other...






Wow!! These are big pics!!


----------



## Jonesy11

Any guesses on this wood?


----------



## coog

Not a great bark match, but I would say Shagbark Hickory.


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it heavy? Or light?:msp_confused:
Odd bark...


----------



## Jonesy11

It is fairly heavy. guy said it had been down 14 months and he had just recently split it. not as shaggy as shagbark hickory. The only thing I have stumbled upon is a hop hornbeam (ironwood) that has one picture that resembles the bark somewhat. Splits rather easy (easier than elm but harder than maple). no real smell to it, might just be sinuses and how cold it is.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hop Hornbeam "Ironwood" rarely gets to even 12" in dia... How big was the stuff.??


----------



## coog

Never see Iron Wood that big in MN, and the bark looks coarser in the first picture. It does have dark heartwood, though. It is a very heavy wood that doesn't carry much moisture. Great stuff either way.


----------



## Jonesy11

The rounds he hadn't split were about 20" dia. and yes I agree that the bark is much more coarse than the ironwood pic.


----------



## Jonesy11

sent the pics to my dad and he said it was a white oak. found some pics that match it pretty closely











my next guess was going to be cherry


----------



## climberjones

x2 white oak


----------



## Farmertan

The bark is similar to the white oak we have in CT (Quercus alba), but the color and the grain are a definate no. I just finished splitting about 3 cords of the stuff, and no way. The grain looks like maple, and the color of the wood look a lot like black walnut.


----------



## Jonesy11

I have a cord of black walnut in my yard right next to it, damn sure it is not walnut. outer ring is wayyyyy to light and bark is completely different no orange/red or silvers in black walnut nor is it flaky like this is


----------



## stumpy75

A closeup pic of the endgrain would rule oak in or out. A WAG on my part would be silver or red maple, but that *is* just a guess...

Siver Maple Bark


----------



## lone wolf

Jonesy11 said:


> I have a cord of black walnut in my yard right next to it, damn sure it is not walnut. outer ring is wayyyyy to light and bark is completely different no orange/red or silvers in black walnut nor is it flaky like this is



Walnut here no doubt View attachment 218464


----------



## coog

I always think of pictures like this as I'm throwing another chunk of Walnut in the stove.


----------



## lone wolf

coog said:


> I always think of pictures like this as I'm throwing another chunk of Walnut in the stove.



You really should save itView attachment 218473


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> You really should save itView attachment 218473



Ok... How did you keep that from cracking..???
:amazed:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... How did you keep that from cracking..???
> :amazed:



Seasoned it a few months then put a whole bunch of polyurethane coats on to stop the checking.And once you start work on it get it coated fast .


----------



## coog

_You really should save it_

I burn a lot more hedge, which is more valuable than Walnut for either lumber or firewood. Nice work!


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> _You really should save it_
> 
> I burn a lot more hedge, which is more valuable than Walnut for either lumber or firewood. Nice work!



Hedge comes "Pre-Cracked" sometimes... 

[video=youtube;Ti1ncNGAI5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1ncNGAI5A&feature=autoplay&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&lf=plcp&playnext=1[/video]


----------



## coog

Yeah, I seldom find one of any size that isn't cracked.


----------



## Farmertan

Hedgerow said:


> Hedge comes "Pre-Cracked" sometimes...
> 
> [video=youtube;Ti1ncNGAI5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1ncNGAI5A&feature=autoplay&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&lf=plcp&playnext=1[/video]



Ha! Self-splitting cordwood. I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## Hedgerow

Farmertan said:


> Ha! Self-splitting cordwood. I gotta get me some of that!



Better bring some extra chains...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedge is very few and far between around here.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Hedge is very few and far between around here.:msp_ohmy:



If you're ever near southwest MO, I'd be honored to give you a miserable thorny tour... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jonesy11

don't forget to mention the horrible glue like sap that gets excreted everywhere and on everything


----------



## Hedgerow

Jonesy11 said:


> don't forget to mention the horrible glue like sap that gets excreted everywhere and on everything



It protects the bar's paint...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*What wood is this?*

Got another one I need help with. Any help would be appreciated. I was told Black Locust, but it dosent look like the last Black Locust I posted here.


----------



## lone wolf

Elm maybe.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Elm maybe.



They look real fresh cut too... If it's Elm, the color of that heartwood will lighten quite a bit in a couple days... I'm gonna hold out on this one for a while... Maybe it's me... Maybe it's the phone... But the pics look a little jacked up for some reason... Like the split don't look like the rounds...:msp_confused:


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

Splits came from the same wood, I did take the pics of the rounds with the flash on as it was hours later. Bout dark. I'm thinking you are right about it bein elm. Maybe the feller that owns the tree company that cut it down does not know the difference between Elm and Locust:msp_sneaky: or he jus wanted it hauled off??? Naw... He wouldn't do that to me....:hmm3grin2orange: First tim I've had dealings with him. Hate for it to be a choice of him not knowin his job, or him bein sneeky:msp_mad:

Regards,
S. John Mac


----------



## lone wolf

Well if it is locust the wood will be definitely yellow and pics sometimes distort color.Is the wood yellow? I see Elm!


----------



## Farmertan

Hedgerow said:


> They look real fresh cut too... If it's Elm, the color of that heartwood will lighten quite a bit in a couple days... I'm gonna hold out on this one for a while... Maybe it's me... Maybe it's the phone... But the pics look a little jacked up for some reason... Like the split don't look like the rounds...:msp_confused:



+1 on "the split don't look like the rounds." The split looks like black cherry to me; the rounds do not.


----------



## lone wolf

looks the same to me turn the light up on your screen.


----------



## Jonesy11

lone wolf said:


> Elm maybe.



This coming from the guy that thought white oak was walnut, and also tries to convince people not to burn walnut.

I'm going to go with locust since I have the same tree here. Elm is a MFer to split by hand and my locust splits nicely a little stringy but nicely.


----------



## lone wolf

listen to that crap you say I dont know what Im doing i say everybody post what they know for a fact and me and you have a test of skills!


----------



## coog

I think it is very likely Red Elm, although I usually cut it long after it has died. The bark is very Elm-like, and the color is more red than locust yellow.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> listen to that crap you say I dont know what Im doing i say everybody post what they know for a fact and me and you have a test of skills!



Here's one... Probably too easy...






And with the sexiest saw made stuck in it...


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

I've got a lot of locust. It isnt anything like any locust I've had. Go back a few posts and compare to the black locust I had a while back... Not at all alike. I did some searching and found Siberian Elm that looks exactly like what I have. It is already lightening up in only one day like someone else said it would. I'll post some more pics if you like. But I'm 100% sure it's elm. Don't care I'll burn it next year or two anyway.

Regards,
S. John Mac


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

By the way, it's not yellow, it's more reddish.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> By the way, it's not yellow, it's more reddish.



Maybe even brownish? Soon to be tan??? I think I got a pic of the stuff in it's larger form...






Tell me that don't look like the huge version of what ya got... These are limbs by the way...
The trunk is in my avatar...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Here's one... Probably too easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the sexiest saw made stuck in it...



Pm sent


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Here's one... Probably too easy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the sexiest saw made stuck in it...



Can we see the grain?


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Can we see the grain?



No pics of the grain just ends...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> No pics of the grain just ends...



Much easier now ill let them go.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's another...


----------



## lone wolf

View attachment 222443


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*Here's a link to what I found to be the closest.*

elm firewood photo - Google Search

Take a look at the one that says Siberian Elm ( mistakenly called Chinese Elm)
I think pic # 225. even splits all stringy like the ones in that picture. Thanks again. I think this is a great thread!

Regards,
S. John Mac


----------



## Hedgerow

Ih8TheGasCompny said:


> elm firewood photo - Google Search



Yep... That's what was on my trailer... It was a "live" 100 year old American Elm that had to be removed.
I believe that's what you got...


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> View attachment 222443



That would have to be one of two trees... Gum, or Persimmon... I have no Gum trees here, but big persimmons run amuck...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> That would have to be one of two trees... Gum, or Persimmon... I have no Gum trees here, but big persimmons run amuck...



You nailed it at Gum.


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... That's what was on my trailer... It was a "live" 100 year old American Elm that had to be removed.
> I believe that's what you got...



[video=youtube;22-HSjMS3Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22-HSjMS3Ks[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Much easier now ill let them go.



Guess nobody wanted to "Go"


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Guess nobody wanted to "Go"



uttahere2::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow night tonight...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Indycuts

I got some similar and I never saw an answer to your original post.
any I deas here?

View attachment 222532
View attachment 222533
View attachment 222534




Hedgerow said:


> Fixed...


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like butternut hickory from the pic....


----------



## Indycuts

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like butternut hickory from the pic....



Stuff seems pretty dense but the color just throws me. That has been sitting for a few months so you can see the edge get dark but when I cut a piece it looks very yellow with a green tint.
I put that piece on a hot fire just to see what it burned like even tho its still green and it burned pretty good so i'll keep it. :msp_biggrin:
Just kinda wonderin what it was. 
Thanks


----------



## banshee67

Hedgerow said:


> No pics of the grain just ends...





lone wolf said:


> Much easier now ill let them go.





Hedgerow said:


> Guess nobody wanted to "Go"





lone wolf said:


> uttahere2::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:






*steps up to the plate*



Wild Cherry maybe ?


----------



## branchbuzzer

banshee67 said:


> *steps up to the plate*
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Cherry maybe ?



I was gonna say it, but felt you were more qualified.


----------



## banshee67

branchbuzzer said:


> I was gonna say it, but felt you were more qualified.



Thank you for respecting my expertise on the matter, I appreciate it.


----------



## branchbuzzer

banshee67 said:


> Thank you for respecting my expertise on the matter, I appreciate it.



I kept waiting for the meme


----------



## banshee67




----------



## banshee67




----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

banshee67 said:


> *steps up to the plate*
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Cherry maybe ?





Mulberry?


----------



## lone wolf

banshee67 said:


> Thank you for respecting my expertise on the matter, I appreciate it.



Even Banshees cat knows Wild Cherry trees!


----------



## Jonesy11

3fordasho said:


> I've got lots of it around here, very much a weed tree. Splits much easier than american elm. I'm cutting mostly live trees as this stuff does not succumb to the dutch elm bug. Full of water, when seasoned it is a ok shoulder season wood. Unlike other elms it holds onto it's bark very well which is unfortunate because as others have mentioned- it creates lots of ash. Needs a good coal bed to get it going, not something to throw on a few coals and expect it to take off. I'm cutting a 2-3 acre lot full of it, most will be sold as low cost firewood as I like to have my own stash full of better stuff.
> 
> Siberian (mistakenly called chinese) Elm:
> 
> <a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03237.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03237.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I hop down off my soap box and put myself in time out. I am mistaken in the tree. The elms I am use to seeing are not red centers, almost white all across them and with a grayish white bark. thank you for not publicly hanging me from said elm tree. I learn something new everytime I come here and thats what keeps me coming back, that and the quest to aquire bad a$$ saws.


----------



## lone wolf

Yup elm


----------



## Jonesy11

It is very weird because I am splitting it by hand no splitter and it is quite often popping open on the second swing. The elm I am used to seeing would just bounce the maul right off and laugh at me an call me names.


----------



## lone wolf

Jonesy11 said:


> It is very weird because I am splitting it by hand no splitter and it is quite often popping open on the second swing. The elm I am used to seeing would just bounce the maul right off and laugh at me an call me names.



I wouldn't let it get away with that!I would through its ass in the Chipper!


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> I wouldn't let it get away with that!I would through its ass in the Chipper!



Unfortunately, I have no chipper... Therefore, I burn it!!! Does anyone know how large a Siberian Elm can get? Just curious... Around here, there are some enormous American Elms that have for the most part avoided any disease. They're the ones that grow alone in yards or fields and have become "house size"...
In the 50+ inch range... Will reds get that large?


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like butternut hickory from the pic....



Sure does look like Hickory!


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> *steps up to the plate*
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Cherry maybe ?



Could be!!! Here's the cherries it produces... They don't make good jelly or pie though...:msp_confused:
But rifle targets? Oh absolutely!!!


----------



## Jonesy11

dem dos make good rifle targets. def. know when you hit one:hmm3grin2orange:

The now that I know "elm" I cut up was about 24" at the base, but that was just in some guys yard. couldn't pass up 3 cords of free firewood, all the brush was gone from the tree service, so all the good wood was left. easy pickin


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Unfortunately, I have no chipper... Therefore, I burn it!!! Does anyone know how large a Siberian Elm can get? Just curious... Around here, there are some enormous American Elms that have for the most part avoided any disease. They're the ones that grow alone in yards or fields and have become "house size"...
> In the 50+ inch range... Will reds get that large?



Biggest Elm I ever cut was about 3-4 foot diam.I don't even know what type it was long time ago.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Biggest Elm I ever cut was about 3-4 foot diam.I don't even know what type it was long time ago.



This was a dandy I got last summer... At the time, this was the tree that inspired me to get the 9010 w/a 36" bar... The 24" went through, and all the way around and still couldn't get er to tip. Had to cut a hole out of the back and use a bottle jack...:msp_mad:


----------



## 3fordasho

Hedgerow said:


> Unfortunately, I have no chipper... Therefore, I burn it!!! Does anyone know how large a Siberian Elm can get? Just curious... Around here, there are some enormous American Elms that have for the most part avoided any disease. They're the ones that grow alone in yards or fields and have become "house size"...
> In the 50+ inch range... Will reds get that large?




I'm clearcutting a couple lots that must have 50% siberian elm. They grow fast and are by far the largest trees on these lots. Some 36 inchers there while everything else is pretty much 18" max (ash, black cherry, hackberry, boxelder).


----------



## Jonesy11

heres and Ash that I had to noodle just to get it in the truck. I wear a size 13 just for reference. It was nice to have something to break the ms290 20" muffler mods cherry.


----------



## Hedgerow

3fordasho said:


> I'm clearcutting a couple lots that must have 50% siberian elm. They grow fast and are by far the largest trees on these lots. Some 36 inchers there while everything else is pretty much 18" max (ash, black cherry, hackberry, boxelder).



Are you sure they're Siberian Elm? If so, what did you use to determine it? Not sure how long Siberian Elm has been around? 36" is a pretty old tree... Ring count? :msp_confused:


----------



## banshee67

Hedgerow said:


> Could be!!! Here's the cherries it produces... They don't make good jelly or pie though...:msp_confused:
> But rifle targets? Oh absolutely!!!



MONKEY BRAINS!
(thats what we called em as kids)


----------



## Hedgerow

Jonesy11 said:


> heres and Ash that I had to noodle just to get it in the truck. I wear a size 13 just for reference. It was nice to have something to break the ms290 20" muffler mods cherry.



That's a nice pice of ash...

Sorry, couldn't resist...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

banshee67 said:


> MONKEY BRAINS!
> (thats what we called em as kids)



You mean they're not Dino Cherry's???
:waaaht:


----------



## banshee67

They're not ripe enough to call cherries yet.

Trust me


----------



## Tree Pig

Sorry all for the lost photos but my ISP decided to take my free web hosting service away with out warning so all my pics are now gone.


----------



## banshee67

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Sorry all for the lost photos but my ISP decided to take my free web hosting service away with out warning so all my pics are now gone.



try out one of the free hosting sites like photobucket, imageshack etc


----------



## Hedgerow

On which picture???:msp_confused:


----------



## Ih8TheGasCompny

*What kind of Tree?*

I got another one I need some help with. I can have the tree if I want it, it has some damage and is very near the road. If it is worthwhile I'll take it for the wood. Thanks again in advance for your help.
Regards,
S. John Mac


----------



## Jonesy11

looks like elm I have around here. but i've been wrong on many occasions, just ask the wife.


----------



## Hedgerow

Walnut... :msp_wink:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Walnut... :msp_wink:



Where?


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Where?



Everywhere I look around here!!!:msp_wink:
I'm tired of cherry...


----------



## coog

I'd guess Elm also. Whatever it is, it's worth taking if you have a splitter.


----------



## lone wolf

Walnut it is then.:msp_wink:Hey do you know what time it is ?It's walnut time.View attachment 223013


----------



## Jonesy11

Is there anyway to cut a branch off so we can see the center.


----------



## Hedgerow

I need to cut some walnut tomorrow... The BIL had 40 acres worth of logs taken off last year... Them tops will probably make a few cord... It ain't exactly my favorite firewood, but hate to waste it...
The tree in the pictures was probably an Elm, but I got Walnut on the brain today...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> I need to cut some walnut tomorrow... The BIL had 40 acres worth of logs taken off last year... Them tops will probably make a few cord... It ain't exactly my favorite firewood, but hate to waste it...
> The tree in the pictures was probably an Elm, but I got Walnut on the brain today...



Save some man .Mill it or otherwise.At least make a Coffee table just cut a large piece on a diagonal with your longest barred saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Save some man .Mill it or otherwise.At least make a Coffee table just cut a large piece on a diagonal with your longest barred saw.



Now that ya mention it, I may try my hand at freehand slabbing a piece... If I find something big enough... I may PM Freehand and see what kind of pitfalls there are... That guy can cut slabs with a saw that look like they came from a mill...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Now that ya mention it, I may try my hand at freehand slabbing a piece... If I find something big enough... I may PM Freehand and see what kind of pitfalls there are... That guy can cut slabs with a saw that look like they came from a mill...



Cut about 6 that way you will be sure to get 1 good one for sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Cut about 6 that way you will be sure to get 1 good one for sure.



You suppose a 42" would get it done???

[video=youtube;PFKjMNLWB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKjMNLWB8Y&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]
:hell_boy:

Oh, and to stay on topic? That was a 5' Elm... I was lumping up the trunk... Been dead for years...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> You suppose a 42" would get it done???
> 
> [video=youtube;PFKjMNLWB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKjMNLWB8Y&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]
> :hell_boy:
> 
> Oh, and to stay on topic? That was a 5' Elm... I was lumping up the trunk... Been dead for years...



Just the right size just make sure it aint cutting rainbows before you start.


----------



## Hedgerow

If I come up with something decent, I'll post a pic of it here... May the force be with me... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## lone wolf

View attachment 223023


Hedgerow said:


> If I come up with something decent, I'll post a pic of it here... May the force be with me... :msp_biggrin:



Looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice! What is that apparatus on your saw? You use a rail with that? Or just set the depth and go?


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Nice! What is that apparatus on your saw? You use a rail with that? Or just set the depth and go?



Use a rail for the first one ,then it is level and you don't need the rail.It is an Alaskan Mill.http://granberg.com/content/alaskan-chainsaw-mill


----------



## banshee67

lone wolf said:


> Walnut it is then.:msp_wink:Hey do you know what time it is ?It's walnut time.View attachment 223013



ive seen you post this before, and i love it. 
coolest clock ever


----------



## coog

*new varietal*

These two seem intent on creating a new hybrid!
<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/coog202/?action=view&amp;current=0217121036.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/coog202/0217121036.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/coog202/?action=view&amp;current=0217121033.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/coog202/0217121033.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## frofro666

*can anyone tell me what this kind of wood might be?*

View attachment 225722


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like some sort of pine...







But since all I can do with that is speculate, I'll fix the photo for ya...


----------



## stumpy75

The bark has the look of cottonwood.


----------



## frofro666

Its pretty easy to cUt and it splits pretty good...but its like -10 degrees C today....not sure if that helps with the I'd.


----------



## Hedgerow

What does it smell like???


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> What does it smell like???



Hard to see what you thinking?


----------



## frofro666

Not like much...


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Hard to see what you thinking?



I can honestly say I got nothin' around here that looks like that stuff... 
I know we have no Pine species here... Those rounds seem too perfect for cottonwood...
Some form of a pine is my guess... 
I may be wrong... You got anything there that looks like that? 
:msp_confused:


----------



## lone wolf

pics aint close enough OP can you get better pics of the bark?


----------



## BILLSFIREWOOD

*wot is it?*

Hi we got this wood in whit a lot of mixed heard wood. IT may be Maple whot do you think?


----------



## coog

Looks like American Elm.


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> Looks like American Elm.



The 3rd pic is something else all together. Maybe an Oak variety... Pics 1,2, and 4 are stringy like American Elm.


----------



## Hedgerow

BILLSFIREWOOD said:


> Hi we got this wood in whit a lot of mixed heard wood. IT may be Maple whot do you think?



Can you get a pic of the bark side of photo #4???


----------



## branchbuzzer

Hedgerow said:


> The 3rd pic is something else all together. Maybe an Oak variety... Pics 1,2, and 4 are stringy like American Elm.



Looks a bit like basswood on #3, possibly white oak. The reddish flaky bark looks like some white types we have here.


----------



## lone wolf

BILLSFIREWOOD said:


> Hi we got this wood in whit a lot of mixed heard wood. IT may be Maple whot do you think?



Well if it is a Maple type it may be Sycamore looking at the way it twisted splitting! Also what comes to mind is gum then I see some oak in there too!


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Well if it is a Maple type it may be Sycamore looking at the way it twisted splitting! Also what comes to mind is gum then I see some oak in there too!



I was thinking possibly Sycamore on pics 1,2, and 4 also... It's the only wood I've ever split that was that twisted and light color... A bark shot could rule out Elm easy enough...


----------



## branchbuzzer

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking possibly Sycamore on pics 1,2, and 4 also... It's the only wood I've ever split that was that twisted and light color... A bark shot could rule out Elm easy enough...



I've split elm before that was really white just like that. It's been a long time though, and I'm not good at picking out the different elms. Hardly ever see it up in the hills.


----------



## walnut1

Looks a lot like some swamp white oak I picked up last yr. The stumps were twisted like that.


----------



## Hedgerow

walnut1 said:


> Looks a lot like some swamp white oak I picked up last yr. The stumps were twisted like that.



What's the scientific name of this "swamp white oak"? Helpful for those of us who've never heard of that term...:msp_confused:


----------



## branchbuzzer

Hedgerow said:


> What's the scientific name of this "swamp white oak"? Helpful for those of us who've never heard of that term...:msp_confused:



Quercus bicolor... ?


----------



## branchbuzzer

USFS Silvics Manual - Hardwoods <--- .pdf download . All kinds of info


----------



## Indycuts

home owner asking me to pick up some wood.
its free exept for the 25.00 in gas to go get it but he is calling this bradford pear?
looks like elm to me but you guys would know.
this is the only pic he sent.
View attachment 228301


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like it could be pear... You'll know for sure when ya split it!


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like it could be pear... You'll know for sure when ya split it!



Hard to see in that pic but yes it looks like pear.


----------



## Indycuts

Say's i can cut and split it right there then take what I want as long as I leave him some of the split wood so guess it's firewood... Lol
Thanks guys


----------



## frofro666

*Please help ID this mystery wood!*

Hey guys, I got 3 cords of this stuff for $150bux delivered. It has no smell and is relativley easy to split. Most of the pieces were 20" in diameter. Really nice and round. I have no idea what it is tho.


----------



## Big L

frofro666 said:


> Hey guys, I got 3 cords of this stuff for $150bux delivered. It has no smell and is relativley easy to split. Most of the pieces were 20" in diameter. Really nice and round. I have no idea what it is tho.



Looks like Poplar, but could be Ash as well :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

frofro666 said:


> Hey guys, I got 3 cords of this stuff for $150bux delivered. It has no smell and is relativley easy to split. Most of the pieces were 20" in diameter. Really nice and round. I have no idea what it is tho.



That's some impressive bark...


----------



## Indycuts

I donno bout poplar:msp_unsure:

I was thinking long the lines of hickory but hey I am asking you guys to give an ID Most of the time.
So don't count on my opinion. :msp_confused:


----------



## Halligan

Any guesses on this. It is rather stringy when splitting and smells foul.


----------



## climberjones

Halligan said:


> Any guesses on this. It is rather stringy when splitting and smells foul.



Sweet gum?


----------



## Halligan

climberjones said:


> Sweet gum?



I hope not.


----------



## Hedgerow

Halligan said:


> I hope not.



Did you get that out of a yard? Or the woods... looks like an ornamental... :msp_confused:


----------



## walnut1

Well, after fighting my camera battery and software here are some pics. Cut this by a large creek,(Burnett's Creek), just up from the Wabash River. Have no idea what it is. It splits terrible. Center just bounces. Have to split it on the edge and work around. Very fiberous. Worse then Hackberry!

View attachment 230415
View attachment 230416
View attachment 230417


----------



## climberjones

walnut1 said:


> Well, after fighting my camera battery and software here are some pics. Cut this by a large creek,(Burnett's Creek), just up from the Wabash River. Have no idea what it is. It splits terrible. Center just bounces. Have to split it on the edge and work around. Very fiberous. Worse then Hackberry!
> 
> View attachment 230415
> View attachment 230416
> View attachment 230417



That my friend is ELM!


----------



## Big L

climberjones said:


> That my friend is ELM!



I agree, Elm quite a ##### to split green ... although at 2 or 3 years AD and still standing, they split by hand easily.


----------



## walnut1

Thanks for your replys folks. It smells kind of sour and splits green like nothin else I've ever split. Have to drive the maul through with a sledge clear to the bottom. I had no idea elm was so stringy when green. If I cut more I'll just stack it for a year or two. Glad to know it's elm. Not the greatest wood but it'll heat my house ok. Thanks.


----------



## Halligan

Hedgerow said:


> Did you get that out of a yard? Or the woods... looks like an ornamental... :msp_confused:



It was on an overgrown lot that a developer is clearing.


----------



## DFK

Halligan:
Your firewood look like Tree of Heaven to me.
I am thinking it will be very light weight when dry.

That stuff with the chunky bark a few post back has me stumped.

David


----------



## Hedgerow

DFK said:


> Halligan:
> Your firewood look like Tree of Heaven to me.
> I am thinking it will be very light weight when dry.
> 
> That stuff with the chunky bark a few post back has me stumped.
> 
> David



Yup... An ornamental... TOH would be my guess too...

Yuk... But will burn when dry...


----------



## 1375619cm3

*Tree Job*

Hi Everyone,

Did a small tree job this am for a coworker of my wifes and was curious what kind of tree is is.
Does anyone have an idea??

Cody
Central Ohio


----------



## 1375619cm3

More Pictures


----------



## stumpy75

1375619cm3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Did a small tree job this am for a coworker of my wifes and was curious what kind of tree is is.
> Does anyone have an idea??
> 
> Cody
> Central Ohio



Sweet Gum

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/trees/sweetgum/tabid/5423/Default.aspx


----------



## 1375619cm3

stumpy75 said:


> Sweet Gum
> 
> Ohio Trees - Sweetgum



That wood be it... lol Thanks

Does Anyone know how well it will burn?
I didn't get a whole lot off the job but plan on burning it.


----------



## walnut1

Only link about it's btu output I could find.

http://txforestservice.tamu.edu/main/article.aspx?id=3348


----------



## walnut1

1375619cm3 said:


> That wood be it... lol Thanks
> 
> Does Anyone know how well it will burn?
> I didn't get a whole lot off the job but plan on burning it.



Here's a btu link...Wood Heat Values in BTU's for 39 Species


----------



## ReggieT

*New to This*

Wow...this looks very close to what I've got of which I thought was Red Elm...how do I tell the difference?

Thanks

Reggie


Wood Scrounge said:


> Sassafras


----------



## Jonesy11

Its a softwood not desired by most but will burn. good for cool summer nights in the firepit or fall but not full blown winter wood.


----------



## banshee67

sassafras has a very distinct smell
you cant confuse it for any other wood
the smell is overwhelming 
if there was a trailer load of sassafras in front of you on the highway, youd smell it


----------



## ReggieT

*Help me IDENTIFY...this wood!*

I've heard everything under the sun...so I want even list the all the possibleView attachment 234911
View attachment 234913
View attachment 234914
names...but I really value you guys experience and knowledge...

ANY FEEDBACK IS APPRECIATED!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks

ReggieT


----------



## ddemmith

Got a free load of this stuff. Thick bark, splits easy, I am guessing some form of soft wood. View attachment 236266
View attachment 236267


----------



## Hedgerow

ReggieT said:


> I've heard everything under the sun...so I want even list the all the possibleView attachment 234911
> View attachment 234913
> View attachment 234914
> names...but I really value you guys experience and knowledge...
> 
> ANY FEEDBACK IS APPRECIATED!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ReggieT



There's like 83 variety's of Maple... Your pic #1 looks to be one of them... 
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

ddemmith said:


> Got a free load of this stuff. Thick bark, splits easy, I am guessing some form of soft wood. View attachment 236266
> View attachment 236267



Is it light? or heavy? I see two different types of splits also...


----------



## ddemmith

Hedgerow said:


> Is it light? or heavy? I see two different types of splits also...



It is medium weight. Originally thought it may have been some kind of oak, but looking at the pictures of Sasafras it has a similar looking bark. It was combined in a load of silver maple and cherry.


----------



## Hedgerow

ddemmith said:


> It is medium weight. Originally thought it may have been some kind of oak, but looking at the pictures of Sasafras it has a similar looking bark. It was combined in a load of silver maple and cherry.



Split it and smell it... There will be no mistaking Sassafras. Got a smell all it's own...


----------



## ddemmith

Hedgerow said:


> Split it and smell it... There will be no mistaking Sassafras. Got a smell all it's own...



No odd or overpowering smells!


----------



## Hedgerow

ddemmith said:


> No odd or overpowering smells!








Then Willow it is!!!

:msp_wink:


----------



## ddemmith

Hedgerow said:


> Then Willow it is!!!
> 
> :msp_wink:



Well, that is a disspointment! Guess it is going in the junk pile.


----------



## avason

Had five loads of these dropped off. Real nice local guy gives me all of his soft wood and loads me up with chips. I'm thinking poplar? It had a real powerful smell for a couple of days after it was dropped off too.


----------



## stumpy75

Did it smell like wintergreen??? If so, I'd say black birch(or maybe yellow birch). Either way, good firewood!


----------



## Big L

avason said:


> Had five loads of these dropped off. Real nice local guy gives me all of his soft wood and loads me up with chips. I'm thinking poplar? It had a real powerful smell for a couple of days after it was dropped off too.



Looks like Birch to me ... NOT a softwood, good firewood!

Edit: Looking in the Audubon Society field guide to Trees, Eastern Region ... kinda looks like Hackberry.


----------



## Philbo

Alright, I've got a couple that I'm not sure on. 

Pics 1 and 2 are of the same wood. 1 is after split and stacked (has that interesting pattern on the outside, underneath the bark) and 2 is a round from the same batch. Medium weight, fairly easy to split, not stringy, very light color inside after split. Some type of Maple?

Pic 3 is something else. Knotty, harder to split, heavier than the first one. Actually don't have a pic of any split yet, because I haven't spent much time trying to split those rounds. The bark makes me think pine. ???

Any help would be appreciated. I got all of it (plus some oak and locust) for free from a friend's property, just trying to ID so I know what I'm burning come winter time. 

thanks!


----------



## stumpy75

Philbo said:


> Alright, I've got a couple that I'm not sure on.
> 
> Pics 1 and 2 are of the same wood. 1 is after split and stacked (has that interesting pattern on the outside, underneath the bark) and 2 is a round from the same batch. Medium weight, fairly easy to split, not stringy, very light color inside after split. Some type of Maple?
> 
> Pic 3 is something else. Knotty, harder to split, heavier than the first one. Actually don't have a pic of any split yet, because I haven't spent much time trying to split those rounds. The bark makes me think pine. ???
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. I got all of it (plus some oak and locust) for free from a friend's property, just trying to ID so I know what I'm burning come winter time.
> 
> thanks!



First look at Pic #1, and I thought ash, as that looks a lot like EAB damage. However, in pic #2, the bark looks like a birch of some type. Is that maybe Birch borer damage? Are there any D shaped holes in the bark?

Don't know on Pic 3


----------



## avason

Big L said:


> Looks like Birch to me ... NOT a softwood, good firewood!
> 
> Edit: Looking in the Audubon Society field guide to Trees, Eastern Region ... kinda looks like Hackberry.



HUh...Now that I think of it, the bark does look like black birch. The leaves really not to me. Then again I'm not a tree expert. I didn't think black birch because I've never seen such that big. They usually have spots and usually rot before I've seen them that big. I'm gonna snap some better pics and get them up soon.

At stump don't recall about the smell. It's about 125 feet away and I could smell it. I'll grab some better pics tonight.


----------



## avason

Now that I look at the leaves, I don't think it is black birch or yellow birch. Seems like there aren't enough veins in the leaf. I'm still looking.


----------



## stumpy75

avason said:


> Now that I look at the leaves, I don't think it is black birch or yellow birch. Seems like there aren't enough veins in the leaf. I'm still looking.



Ok... What part of the country are you in? Knowing the region would help a lot to pin things down a bit better.

The leaf might be similar to hackberry, but the bark is definitely not hack... At least not Celtis occidentalis – Common Hackberry.


----------



## avason

Crap...forgot that I didn't put my region down...Northeast CT


















View attachment 240262


----------



## Philbo

stumpy75 said:


> First look at Pic #1, and I thought ash, as that looks a lot like EAB damage. However, in pic #2, the bark looks like a birch of some type. Is that maybe Birch borer damage? Are there any D shaped holes in the bark?
> 
> Don't know on Pic 3



Yeah, ash was my first thought, but it doesn't look like ash bark. Birch seems plausible too. Thanks! Haven't looked at the bark for D shaped holes yet.

The last one I think is pine, but I'll wait for some one else to chime in on that one before I expend too much energy splitting it just yet.


----------



## stumpy75

avason said:


> Crap...forgot that I didn't put my region down...Northeast CT



Wow.... Are those leaves the same as the narrow leaves in your 1st set of pics? I have to say that I'm kind of confused now. :msp_confused:


----------



## stumpy75

Philbo said:


> Yeah, ash was my first thought, but it doesn't look like ash bark. Birch seems plausible too. Thanks! Haven't looked at the bark for D shaped holes yet.
> 
> The last one I think is pine, but I'll wait for some one else to chime in on that one before I expend too much energy splitting it just yet.



Does the wood have any odor? The one in pics 1 & 2 maybe a wintergreen smell? That would pin it down to black or yellow birch.

Maybe a better pic of the bark of the rounds in pic 3 would help, but I'm not real familiar with southern pines, especially the bark. Loblolly pine is the exception, and has very distinctive bark, but I didn't really see that in pic 3.


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbo said:


> Yeah, ash was my first thought, but it doesn't look like ash bark. Birch seems plausible too. Thanks! Haven't looked at the bark for D shaped holes yet.
> 
> The last one I think is pine, but I'll wait for some one else to chime in on that one before I expend too much energy splitting it just yet.



1st 2 pics not Ash... Looks good though... Guessing one of the more dense birch varieties...
3rd pic looks like one of the "gum" varieties. Also decent firewood when dry..


----------



## Philbo

Hedgerow said:


> 1st 2 pics not Ash... Looks good though... Guessing one of the more dense birch varieties...
> 3rd pic looks like one of the "gum" varieties. Also decent firewood when dry..



Thanks!


----------



## avason

stumpy75 said:


> Wow.... Are those leaves the same as the narrow leaves in your 1st set of pics? I have to say that I'm kind of confused now. :msp_confused:



Hey stump...just saw the post. Yes they are the same set of leaves. When I do some splitting, I get some pics up for more identification.


----------



## upsnake

Any idea what kind of tree these are from?

I have them all over my yard. 

Thanks  







View attachment 243114


----------



## DFK

Looks like some kind of Ash.
Green Ash most likely. Grows in damp areas. Grows real fast ( 6' a year) when small. Dont get real big. Has tight/smooth bark until they get 15" or so in size.

Find a small one. 6' foot or so. Take your knife and cut the bark just above ground line. See if the bark will peel off all the way up the tree.

David


----------



## Hedgerow

upsnake said:


> Any idea what kind of tree these are from?
> 
> I have them all over my yard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243114



Why do you have branches laying all over your yard???


----------



## upsnake

Thanks DFK. All of those things match. (I am in a wet area, it has smooth bark, it grows like weeds around me).

So I wonder if it worth transplanting a couple of them from where they are all bunch up to farther out in the yard where i need some trees. Or if being in Michigan, the EAB will just come and eat them for lunch?


haha Hedgerow, isn't that where you keep your branches? I have the trees growing all over the place. The branches are there right now b/c I cut a bunch of them down. All of the stuff by the deck and over by the pig was really badly overgrown, so I cleaned it up yesterday. I have about 4 more newly identified ash trees to the left of the pig that I need to either cut down or if it makes sense move, then put them out away from the house a bit. 


















View attachment 243117
View attachment 243118
View attachment 243119


----------



## Hedgerow

I figured it was that or a bad storm... Even though the EAB is bad up there, if the Ash trees are as prolific as the Elm's are around here, the bugs and disease may have a hard time keeping up with their rate of reproduction...
But if I had an Ash tree in my yard in MI, I would figure it's days were numbered...
:bang:

But you never know...
I say "give em' a fighting chance"...

Nice deck by the way...


----------



## upsnake

Thanks the deck is in the process of being cleaned and restained. (a two year project), haha the deck was in rough shape.

That was what prompted the clean out, is i couldn't get to the railings on the left side of the deck, too much scrub brush.

I will see if i can dig up a couple of other small ash trees behind the pig. they are about 7 - 8 feet tall, if so i will plant them in the back yard (aka the bog).

The front of my property is mostly swap maple then some elm / black walnut and a few oak. The back is almost all ash or maple.


----------



## Wolfen

I like this thread, I can use it to identify wood that I get if I don't already knwo what it is, like on the first page the sugar maple, I got a load of wood dumped in my yard and nobody even the guys that cut it (not pros, homeowners) but the bark looks exactly like Sugar Maple and the leaves ARE maple 
so..... I'll keep this thread real handy


----------



## Wolfen

ddemmith said:


> Well, that is a disspointment! Guess it is going in the junk pile.



Junk pile? 
DUDE if your anywhere near va beach I'll be glad to take it off your hands for you 
I burn any hard wood I can get, softer stuff when its warmer harder stuff when its colder


----------



## Hedgerow

I got one for you all... I know what it is, just figured you guys might have fun with it...







It's the largest one of it's kind I've ever seen, and will cause many a over eating episodes for years to come...


----------



## DFK

Shagbark Hickory??

David


----------



## Hedgerow

DFK said:


> Shagbark Hickory??
> 
> David



Close, it's related...


----------



## Wolfen

I know what it is................................Really big 
Walnut ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfen said:


> I know what it is................................Really big
> Walnut ?



Ooohhh... Getting colder.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## coog

Shell bark?


----------



## Steve NW WI

I know...but I won't spoil the fun


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> Shell bark?



Hint... My favorite pie filler used to adorn this behemoth...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## coog

Never saw a Pecan that big. A shame to lose.


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> Never saw a Pecan that big. A shame to lose.



Bingo! And neither have I... Blew over during a storm last year... Guess that tree used to supply all the neighbors with pecans... The man who's father planted that tree has been gone a few years now...


----------



## Wolfen

I shoulda stayed on this page LOL I was gonna say pecan next


----------



## cowroy

Elm :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like good ole' Elm there bro'...


----------



## DFK

*Have Fun*

Cowroy:
I agree, That is Elm.

Hedge:
That Pecan is almost as much fun to split as Elm.
Hope you got a splitter. :msp_biggrin:
Burns real good.

David


----------



## Big L

cowroy ... I concur, sure looks like Elm to me.


----------



## Hedgerow

DFK said:


> Cowroy:
> I agree, That is Elm.
> 
> Hedge:
> That Pecan is almost as much fun to split as Elm.
> Hope you got a splitter. :msp_biggrin:
> Burns real good.
> 
> David



:msp_wink:


----------



## cowroy

Well that's what I thought it was, just wanted to make sure. White oak crotches come to mind when splitting this stuff. It was absolutely killer pulling that lever to split it. :msp_wink:

It looks like it will take a while to cure because it is lead heavy right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> Well that's what I thought it was, just wanted to make sure. White oak crotches come to mind when splitting this stuff. It was absolutely killer pulling that lever to split it. :msp_wink:
> 
> It looks like it will take a while to cure because it is lead heavy right now.



It will lose weight very fast... Ready to burn in 6-8 months after splitting...


----------



## upsnake

How about these guys.

Some random trees I have growing around my yard.  

Tree One








Tree Two





Tree Three









View attachment 250242
View attachment 250243
View attachment 250244
View attachment 250245
View attachment 250246


----------



## Hedgerow

The first two resemble Popple trees... Third, no clue...
4th looks like Sumac...


----------



## Big L

I'll take a guess ... by pic number
1 and 2; Poplar
3: Dogwood
4: could be some sort of sumac, like the Hack said. 

:dunno:


----------



## DFK

The one with the berrys looks like Elderberry to me.
Dont know about the other two???


----------



## chadsailors

*Anyone have an idea what this is? Wont hand split for me.*

I snapped the best picture i could. Its been bucked and drying for about 10 months or so and it still weighs a ton. I took a few swings at it today with my X27 which blows most woods apart and it didnt split this more than 3 inches deep . didnt even seperate the bark. Im stumped om what it is as im fairly new to this. I likely wont be cutting anymore of it though when i find out what it is.


----------



## stumpy75

Elm. Get out the wedges...


----------



## Hedgerow

chadsailors said:


> I snapped the best picture i could. Its been bucked and drying for about 10 months or so and it still weighs a ton. I took a few swings at it today with my X27 which blows most woods apart and it didnt split this more than 3 inches deep . didnt even seperate the bark. Im stumped om what it is as im fairly new to this. I likely wont be cutting anymore of it though when i find out what it is.



Looks a little like "tree of Heaven" Ailanthus altissma... But bark alone can be misleading... Did you cut it out of a yard?
If not 2nd guess is good ole Elm...


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpy75 said:


> Elm. Get out the wedges...



If it's Elm, it hasn't shrunk out of it's bark yet... 
Just noodle it with the saw...


----------



## Wolfen

Yea it looks like elm to me too, I'm no expert but reading whet you said it is probably elm, could be worse man, try splitting Iron wood, if ya ever get a log of that stuff be ready to be worn out totally after a rick using a maul


----------



## coog

What species do you call Ironwood down there? In MN, it refers to Eastern Hophornbeam. Splits real nice.


----------



## Wolfen

Down here in Va I haven't seen any ironwood, but when I was growing up in NW Arkansas Iron wood was Black oak that had turned so hard that you couldn't drive a 2x4 nail into it


----------



## Hedgerow

coog said:


> What species do you call Ironwood down there? In MN, it refers to Eastern Hophornbeam. Splits real nice.



I always knew it as referring to "eastern Hophornbeam" also... But some refer to Blue Beech as Ironwood too... 
This is where it helps for people who know their local species' and the local terms for them to know the scientific names for them also. So folks in other parts of the country can know what that species goes by in other regions.
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## coog

Just drove my son out to VA for his first year of college. Sure enjoyed seeing the beautiful forests of West Virginia and Virginia. Certainly different than Kansas.


----------



## walnut1

chadsailors said:


> I snapped the best picture i could. Its been bucked and drying for about 10 months or so and it still weighs a ton. I took a few swings at it today with my X27 which blows most woods apart and it didnt split this more than 3 inches deep . didnt even seperate the bark. Im stumped om what it is as im fairly new to this. I likely wont be cutting anymore of it though when i find out what it is.



I cut some of that exact same wood a while back on Burnnet's creek. It split very hard, very stringy almost as bad a hackberry. Someone here told me Elm but I am not familiar with any elm like this. The Elm that I normally cut is pretty easy to split. 

Anyway, I don't cut this anymore


----------



## Wolfen

coog said:


> Just drove my son out to VA for his first year of college. Sure enjoyed seeing the beautiful forests of West Virginia and Virginia. Certainly different than Kansas.


Come to Va Beach and look at the trees we have here  ( if ya wanna call em trees)


----------



## trlbl

*Anyone know what this is?*

I've never seen this before. Wood looks like a mahogany?View attachment 254805
View attachment 254806


----------



## coog

Black Walnut.


----------



## trlbl

Hello COOG,

Its not black walnut. I've included a picture with black walnut to one side and a red eucalyptus on the other. I picked it up from Arbor tech tree care's wood pile. They said they cut a carob tree on the web site? But there was a lot of different types of wood. I was not able to talk to them.


----------



## trlbl

The pictureView attachment 254847
View attachment 254848


----------



## coog

Heck, I'm in Kansas. Not a lot of exotics, here. I have cut a lot of BW that is every bit as dark as your first pictures, and much like your later pictures. Let us know what you learn.


----------



## trlbl

Thanks man I'll keep trying. I have lots of walnut around, this is different. Bark is much thinner and grey. Thin layer of sap wood, to very dense heart wood.


----------



## Wolfen

I can't say what kind of wood that is, but the inside looks like some of the stuff I have, but the bark is different, the stuff I have that looks like that is Black Gum, that isn't Black Gum, that's all I know for sure.


----------



## lone wolf

trlbl said:


> The pictureView attachment 254847
> View attachment 254848



Looks like Elm.


----------



## Hedgerow

trlbl said:


> Thanks man I'll keep trying. I have lots of walnut around, this is different. Bark is much thinner and grey. Thin layer of sap wood, to very dense heart wood.



That pic may be a bit misleading... Had the piece been in the sun for a while? Are you in California?


----------



## trlbl

Hedgerow said:


> That pic may be a bit misleading... Had the piece been in the sun for a while? Are you in California?



No the piece has not been in the sun long it was fresh cut a day or two before the picture. Yes I am in California. How is it misleading? I know the pictures aren't real clear.


----------



## Hedgerow

trlbl said:


> No the piece has not been in the sun long it was fresh cut a day or two before the picture. Yes I am in California. How is it misleading? I know the pictures aren't real clear.



Not you... The picture... That's why I needed to know if it was fresh... Could it be Madrone???


----------



## trlbl

Hedgerow said:


> Not you... The picture... That's why I needed to know if it was fresh... Could it be Madrone???



No sir, its not madrone. I will take better pictures of a larger section to show the bark. One of the guys said elm, I am not familiar with elm being this deep red brown. I don't know a lot about trees, but like my mama always said "Boy you got champagne taste on a beer budget". I don't know what it is I just know its NICE. The tree company posted on their facebook page that they were cutting a carob tree and it would be available in the wood pile the next day, not knowing what a carob tree was I goggled it. Now I'm interested, the best I could do was 11am. I loaded all that looked like this. Keep in mind I have no idea what carob wood is! Hopefully someone took the main trunk to mill properly.


----------



## lone wolf




----------



## trlbl

Some different pictures, Lone wolf say it could be elm. Here is a better look at the bark.View attachment 255429
View attachment 255430


----------



## lone wolf

trlbl said:


> Some different pictures, Lone wolf say it could be elm. Here is a better look at the bark.View attachment 255429
> View attachment 255430


----------



## Hedgerow

That is coors light...
The wood??? Who knows....
It's so dark, you'd think it was Mahogany.... Or some wierd ornamental...


----------



## trlbl

Hedgerow said:


> That is coors light...
> The wood??? Who knows....
> It's so dark, you'd think it was Mahogany.... Or some wierd ornamental...



We are having a heat wave. 103 yesterday, the coors light was for self preservation! Its like seasoning your firewood in a microwave.


----------



## lone wolf

trlbl said:


> Some different pictures, Lone wolf say it could be elm. Here is a better look at the bark.View attachment 255429
> View attachment 255430



To get the pics to show up.

Copy the link that is already posted of the pic like the one above now.
Start a new post.
Click on the picture icon the one of the tree up above.
Then click on URL.
Then un check the check mark retrieve remote file.
Then paste the link you copied in the box.
Then hit OK.


----------



## Jere39

*Hickory?*

Hey guys, I usually think I'm pretty smart about wood id, but I stump myself occasionally. I cut from the dead wood that has either been storm damaged, or just died for unknown reasons. 90% of my haul is red oak. Splits nice, very straight grain, good heat, looks pretty in the pile for customers. I have a few beech, birch, cherry, and hickory around, and take them when I can.

But, I found this old dead tree standing not far into the woods. About 20" across, about 50' tall, no branches any longer, almost no bark, but still solid. When you smack two pieces together it rings like hitting a pair of baseball bats together (might be a hint). It is very straight grained, but the grain hangs on tough. Makes splitting by hand kind of a pain. I like the red oak that just pops apart when you hit it right with the x27.

So, take a look and let me know what you think. What little bark that is left hanging suggest not a shag bark.

That's my assistant there about to throw a shoulder into the Peavey Cant Hook. We both carry our own weight in this mini-operation




















Thanks, and sorry the pictures are so big and iPhone like
View attachment 256651

View attachment 256652

View attachment 256653

View attachment 256654


----------



## Wolfen

O got a couple of pieces like that here too, no idea what it is so I'm with ya waiting for an answer on here


----------



## Hedgerow

Sorry fellas... I got nuthin...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry fellas... I got nuthin...



Just lookin at teeny pics on my phone, I'm going with red elm. Easy to split as the elms go, but still stringy.

Red elm is also called slippery elm, if cut green there will be a slimy layer between bark and wood.


----------



## Wolfen

Red Elm? There's yet another wood that I haven't ever heard of before
You guys here are teaching me more about wood every day


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Just lookin at teeny pics on my phone, I'm going with red elm. Easy to split as the elms go, but still stringy.
> 
> Red elm is also called slippery elm, if cut green there will be a slimy layer between bark and wood.



I was gonna throw that one out there, but figured Jere ruled that one out already...


----------



## Jere39

Hedgerow said:


> I was gonna throw that one out there, but figured Jere ruled that one out already...



I seriously doubt it is Elm of any kind. As far as I know there is no Elm anywhere on my little corner of this world. My house is in the middle of this view:





Like I said there are mostly Oaks, and among them mostly Red Oak, some Beech, Birch, Cherry, Maple, and Hickory. Along the edges of the opening around my house there are also some Walnut, Black Locust, Sassafras, and even some Aspen and one small Hackberry.

So, I'm betting a Hickory or an Oak but not a Red Oak, maybe Post Oak or Black Oak which I have very little of, and could be mis-identifying. Still, in my mind I leaning on a Hickory. I split most of the afternoon, and even though this tree has been dead for several years, this wood is very dense, and heavy. The 20" rounds at 18" long are about 50lbs. Even though it has been dead, I think it will need some time to season now that it is split. It smells great, not sweet like a fruit wood, and now like any oak I've cut here before, more like fresh sawmill wood.

But, I came here because I don't know for sure. Let me know if another view would be useful.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jere39 said:


> I seriously doubt it is Elm of any kind. As far as I know there is no Elm anywhere on my little corner of this world. My house is in the middle of this view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said there are mostly Oaks, and among them mostly Red Oak, some Beech, Birch, Cherry, Maple, and Hickory. Along the edges of the opening around my house there are also some Walnut, Black Locust, Sassafras, and even some Aspen and one small Hackberry.
> 
> So, I'm betting a Hickory or an Oak but not a Red Oak, maybe Post Oak or Black Oak which I have very little of, and could be mis-identifying. Still, in my mind I leaning on a Hickory. I split most of the afternoon, and even though this tree has been dead for several years, this wood is very dense, and heavy. The 20" rounds at 18" long are about 50lbs. Even though it has been dead, I think it will need some time to season now that it is split. It smells great, not sweet like a fruit wood, and now like any oak I've cut here before, more like fresh sawmill wood.
> 
> But, I came here because I don't know for sure. Let me know if another view would be useful.




Well? It don't look like any post oak I've ever cut... "and ive cut a few" and black oak smells like ass... So I'm back to square one... 
No clue...


----------



## cowroy

Jere39, MY guess is hickory. Reason being I just cut one down that looks just like it in every way. The bark looks like it the splits look like that, and they hang on as described. The sawdust even looks like it. I will be going back over to split more of the hickory soon and will get some pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Is a Butternut in the Hickory family? Jere? You got any of those around you?


----------



## cowroy

Hedgerow said:


> Is a Butternut in the Hickory family? Jere? You got any of those around you?



I think you meant "Bitternut" and I think that's exactly what it is.

Edit: I see now Butternut too, and it like the other hickory's are in the walnut family.

This hickory that I cut still had a few green leaves on it so I will get a pic or two of those also.


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> I think you meant "Bitternut" and I think that's exactly what it is.



Actually, there is both... Bitternut "Pignut" Hickory / And Butternut... But I think Butternut is closer related to a walnut than a Hickory... You're probably right about it being a Bitternut hickory, but the ones I've seen around here don't have as nice of a grain as the sample. Of course growing conditions effect that a ton...:msp_confused:


----------



## Jere39

Hedgerow said:


> Is a Butternut in the Hickory family? Jere? You got any of those around you?



Around here people do call Butternut a Hickory, in fact they typically, they call it "Butternut Hickory". As opposed to "Shagbark Hickory". There was enough bark left on this particular tree to rule out Shagbark. Because it was long dead there are no nuts around, and I am not sure I would distinguish between Mockernut and Butternut Hickory nuts. Looking at the fruit/nuts on other Hickory in the area, I'd say I have the rounder Mockernut vs the tipped Pignut. And, most places I've searched on the internet reference Bitternut instead of Butternut Hickory. So, I have zero confidence in distinguishing among the hickory except it is not a shagbark. All that said, I've found several good reference pictures of hickory splits on the internet and they look very much like my wood. 

I appreciate all the contributions to my search.


----------



## stumpy75

Jere39 said:


> Around here people do call Butternut a Hickory, in fact they typically, they call it "Butternut Hickory". As opposed to "Shag bark Hickory". And, most places I've searched on the INTERNET reference Bitternut instead of Butternut Hickory.



Amazing the number and type of names the same tree is given in different parts of the country. Around me, it's usually called Bitternut Hickory(Carya cordiformis). The Butternut(Juglans cinerea) tree(also known as white walnut) around here is the one related to the Black Walnut(Juglans nigra).


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpy75 said:


> Amazing the number and type of names the same tree is given in different parts of the country. Around me, it's usually called Bitternut Hickory(Carya cordiformis). The Butternut(Juglans cinerea) tree(also known as white walnut) around here is the one related to the Black Walnut(Juglans nigra).



You are correct... The butternut is its own tree...
Not a hickory...


----------



## Naked Arborist

Jere39 said:


> Hey guys, I usually think I'm pretty smart about wood id, but I stump myself occasionally. I cut from the dead wood that has either been storm damaged, or just died for unknown reasons. 90% of my haul is red oak. Splits nice, very straight grain, good heat, looks pretty in the pile for customers. I have a few beech, birch, cherry, and hickory around, and take them when I can.
> 
> But, I found this old dead tree standing not far into the woods. About 20" across, about 50' tall, no branches any longer, almost no bark, but still solid. When you smack two pieces together it rings like hitting a pair of baseball bats together (might be a hint). It is very straight grained, but the grain hangs on tough. Makes splitting by hand kind of a pain. I like the red oak that just pops apart when you hit it right with the x27.
> 
> So, take a look and let me know what you think. What little bark that is left hanging suggest not a shag bark.
> 
> That's my assistant there about to throw a shoulder into the Peavey Cant Hook. We both carry our own weight in this mini-operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and sorry the pictures are so big and iPhone like
> View attachment 256651
> 
> View attachment 256652
> 
> View attachment 256653
> 
> View attachment 256654



IMHO I would have to say a locust tree of some sort. I have cut black and green. The bark says black oak or chocolate locust if there is such a tree. The grain screams locust or hickory. Try a cut on it just after dark and see if you get sparks off the chain just into and under the bark. If so I would have to go with locust. It could be black oak and it will do the same in wind blown areas near fields witch you don't have there. The grain and hardness just screams locust. I cut one down two years ago. It was long dead, five or more years, no bark and still a standing pole next to the road. It killed a chain like nothing I ever cut before besides big 3ft+ old gnarly green locust, nasty stuff! It has to be some form of locust tree. Locust fence post more than a hundred years old still stand all over this country and in others. I've seen rock solid 60+ year old ones around Southern New Jersey, tough stuff.


----------



## Jere39

Thanks, there are a few Black Locust here on my property, but all along the road or edge of the woods, none growing in the woods. I've cut tons of locust. My Dad still heats his house with Black Locust wood exclusively. I help him cut at his small farm in Lancaster County. And you are right about it grinding up chain.

This particular tree was not Locust, but it did really dull my chain fast. I am pretty settled on a Hickory, and based on the live Hickory around this area, I am guessing Mockernut, not Bitternut or Shagbark.

When I still lived at home, we managed Green Houses on the farm and used Locust to heat the green houses and as posts and poles in the construction of the green houses. My Grandfather used to say when we built a fence with Locust posts to lay a stone on a corner post. When the stone wears out we would have to start cutting new Locust posts to replace the old ones.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Mockernut is a new one for me. Did you find any info on it? Some pics from a reputable source would be nice. I wounder if the one I cut down is the same type of tree? Saved some of the splits from it and they are on the ground with leaves in the woods, exposed to weather, wind and sun but still in rock solid condition. The wood looks just like the stuff you have there so I don't think mine is Hickory.

I did a little studying on that Mockernut and found no photos of the wood itself. With that said they do seem to hybridize occasionally in the wild. If it did then nailing it down to this type will be pretty hard to do. Looks like wood borers have had some time on that tree and may have been started on it's demise by sap suckers in a drought year.


----------



## Jere39

Naked Arborist said:


> Mockernut is a new one for me. Did you find any info on it? Some pics from a reputable source would be nice. I wounder if the one I cut down is the same type of tree? Saved some of the splits from it and they are on the ground with leaves in the woods, exposed to weather, wind and sun but still in rock solid condition. The wood looks just like the stuff you have there so I don't think mine is Hickory.
> 
> Are you talking about Black Locust or Black Walnut? Apples and Oranges to me.



Mockernut Hickory: Mockernut Hickory
Bitternut Hickory: Bitternut Hickory
Black Locust: Black Locust
Black Walnut: Black Walnut

So, I am still not sure which Hickory I cut, you might get an idea for your Hickory from the two listings. Not much difference, definitely not Shagbark.

Thanks for assisting in my quest.


----------



## Wolfen

Jere39 said:


> Mockernut Hickory: Mockernut Hickory
> Bitternut Hickory: Bitternut Hickory
> Black Locust: Black Locust
> Black Walnut: Black Walnut
> 
> So, I am still not sure which Hickory I cut, you might get an idea for your Hickory from the two listings. Not much difference, definitely not Shagbark.
> 
> Thanks for assisting in my quest.



Well this explains the wood I have that I can't split with my maul or my 10 ton splitter, i read all the info and what I have is Black Locust  I just hope it burns as good as it was hard to cut and split


----------



## Jere39

Wolfen said:


> Well this explains the wood I have that I can't split with my maul or my 10 ton splitter, i read all the info and what I have is Black Locust  I just hope it burns as good as it was hard to cut and split



Should burn great. Tough on chain, especially as soon as the chain gets a little dull, then it just rounds the edges. But Black Locust is great over night burn stuff.


----------



## chumley50

*Just curious*

Anyone know what this is? Got about six cords free dropped off at my property, just got done splitting it


----------



## stumpy75

White oak? If you have an end grain pic, that would help.


----------



## Big L

chumley50 said:


> Anyone know what this is? Got about six cords free dropped off at my property, just got done splitting it



Looks like some sort of Maple to me ... definitely not White Oak


----------



## stumpy75

Big L said:


> Looks like some sort of Maple to me ... definitely not White Oak



I now agree with that. Looking at it on a phone and from a computer screen really gives two different looks!


----------



## chumley50

*End wood grain pic*

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## stumpy75

If those logs were from inside a city, I'd say possibly Norway maple. Otherwise, maybe sugar maple. Definitely not oak...


----------



## Wolfen

I almost wanna say Bradford Pear, we have THOUSANDS of those here in Va beach because of one of our mayors and they break off every time a storm passes through.


----------



## stumpy75

Can I change my answer again??? 

Bradford pear would also be a good possibility. The end grain pic shows the color more yellow than the split pics. Maybe the flash made the split pics a little washed out? 

Here's a bark pic for Bradford Pear:
*Bark PIC*

And here's a wood pic:
*Wood PIC*


----------



## Wolfen

How easy does it split? I use a 10 ton Greyhound manual splitter at my house and Bradford will dig to the wedge, in get tight, and then pop like a balloon, and the bark looks like the stuff i get here, but then knowing Va Beach the stuff here might very well be some mutant hybrid Australian Pine and some strange French shag fur


----------



## chumley50

Splits easy, does not pop, pics were taken with an Ipad, no flash


----------



## Big L

Looks like Norway Maple to me ... then again there's no Bradford Pear around here.

Norway maple is relatively soft, splits easy .. not a lot of heat content though, but, better than nothing!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Big L said:


> Looks like Norway Maple to me ... then again there's no Bradford Pear around here.
> 
> Norway maple is relatively soft, splits easy .. not a lot of heat content though, but, better than nothing!! :msp_thumbup:



It's Maple... Not Sugar or Silver, but Maple... 
Pick one... There's almost 80 variants to choose from...


----------



## Naked Arborist

chumley50 said:


> Anyone know what this is? Got about six cords free dropped off at my property, just got done splitting it



Definitely a Maple of medium hardness. Not silver or sugar. I don't think it is red either. It may be a hybrid or some imported variety. I cut down a huge one of that same exact wood about 2 years ago. The thing had a 4ft X 5ft stump. It was live and a medium hardness maple. If I find a pick of it and the leaves I'll post them up. It burns hot and fast. Great for pizza or bread type wood fired ovens. Low smoke, hot and little ash. A fine wood for cooking over or around. Imparts no flavor to the food.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Jere39 said:


> Mockernut Hickory: Mockernut Hickory
> Bitternut Hickory: Bitternut Hickory
> Black Locust: Black Locust
> Black Walnut: Black Walnut
> 
> So, I am still not sure which Hickory I cut, you might get an idea for your Hickory from the two listings. Not much difference, definitely not Shagbark.
> 
> Thanks for assisting in my quest.



It is not any of these tree types. This does not help much because they do not show any wood fiber or end grain


----------



## ChrisHager

Hey everyone,

New to the forum but I've been lurking lately. Just ordered a Fiskars x27 and the sharpener. A friend suggested it to me and I then stumbled across a large thread on the subject here at arboristsite.com. Sold me on it!

Anyways...

A friend was clearing an area and the land owner said we could take the wood that was laying around - saved him a few bucks not having to haul it off. Any ideas what I have here? There are a few different types of wood among the mix. I'm going to cut/split/stack it this weekend and was just curious what I have. It rained this morning which is why the wood is wet. I can snap some more pics if necessary.
































Thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## Hedgerow

I see Poplar, Sycamore, and at least 2 other "mystery sticks" in there. Pics of fresh end cuts and fresh splits will help everyone identify these...
P.S. The Sycamore should prove challenging for the Fiscars... :msp_wink:


----------



## ChrisHager

My Fiskars should be in tonight. I might pop open some of the cut logs to try it out. I won't really get into the stack until Saturday though. I'm going to try to keep it all sorted from each other and will snap some pictures when I get some fresh cuts/splits.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisHager

Alrighty - My x27 came in yesterday so naturally, I had to try it out. Here are some more pictures of the wood. I didn't get far in but I did split some of the different logs.

This...






...split into this:







This...






...split into this (quite yellow on the inside):







This...






...split into this:







And I made a chopping block out of the 'big guy' (it doesn't look big in the pictures but for reference, I could easily fit 3 rounds of what I split last night onto the chopping block - I doubt I could hug around it):

Actually, here it is getting loaded (I like 'harvesting' wood this way!)






I was on my own for unloading it - I had to strap it to a tree and slowly pull forward to get it off the trailer.

Fresh Cut:







What do you think I have here? I might run into different stuff as I get into the pile more. I'm going to start cutting it tonight so I can split towards the end of the week/weekend. If I find different types, I'll snap some pictures.

Oh, and my thoughts on the x27 - friggin' amazing. I had no problems splitting what I have pictures of. The 5th and 6th pictures took a couple more whacks but the round was a good 24" long. Everything I split I found the x27 busted right through and stuck in the chopping block!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## aaron

ChrisHager, that yellow wood is Mulberry. Get more if you can.


----------



## ChrisHager

Would you look at that... A good piece of wood in the bunch! I should have a handful of this buried about in the stack. Hopefully I'll find some more when I get to cutting this evening. My woodpile is going to be a mutt this year!


----------



## Hedgerow

ChrisHager said:


> Would you look at that... A good piece of wood in the bunch! I should have a handful of this buried about in the stack. Hopefully I'll find some more when I get to cutting this evening. My woodpile is going to be a mutt this year!



Yup... Use the Mulberry for your night burns. The other stuff looks like Popple "Poplar" family...


----------



## Lugnutz

I've been cutting off of dozer piles for the last few years and I've become pretty good about calling what I'm cutting. But I found this stuff on the back side of a pile ( lots of it too ) and I have no clue to what it is. It is hell on chain, yellow tinted but not as dark as hedge or mulberry, and I've pulled a few that were 20 ft long or more with few limbs and no bigger than 18" at the thick end. My first guess was Mulberry but the more I thought about the length vs the dia I started doubting myself. Most of this wood has been down for 3 or more years and this wood still has good bark on it even tho some of the hedge is losing its bark. The wood as I said is yellowish, the bark even has a yellow/orange tint to it much like hedge. It is very dense as well. 
Here is a picture of the bark





here it is with hedge, middle chunk





And here it is in comparison to hedge by color





Anyone want to take a guess? Oh by the way I'm in Missouri north of Kc if this helps


----------



## mbtech81

Lugnutz said:


> I've been cutting off of dozer piles for the last few years and I've become pretty good about calling what I'm cutting. But I found this stuff on the back side of a pile ( lots of it too ) and I have no clue to what it is. It is hell on chain, yellow tinted but not as dark as hedge or mulberry, and I've pulled a few that were 20 ft long or more with few limbs and no bigger than 18" at the thick end. My first guess was Mulberry but the more I thought about the length vs the dia I started doubting myself. Most of this wood has been down for 3 or more years and this wood still has good bark on it even tho some of the hedge is losing its bark. The wood as I said is yellowish, the bark even has a yellow/orange tint to it much like hedge. It is very dense as well.
> Here is a picture of the bark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with hedge, middle chunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in comparison to hedge by color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess? Oh by the way I'm in Missouri north of Kc if this helps




Looks like Black Locust to me.


----------



## Lugnutz

Could be. I'm not real familiar with black locust, most around here are the thorny or honey with the great big thorns on them. Thanks for the help. The only other clue I forgot to give you all is it splits like hedge, stringy like. 

Sounds like I made a good find.


----------



## coog

I think it's Elm. I just cut a bunch that has that pale, yellow color. A ##### to split, too. Locust bark falls off pretty quickly after drying.


----------



## trophyhunter

*Any idea's as to what I have here?*

Hi gents, -this was harvested in Northern Indiana this week and the bark looks similar to the skin of an elephant, grain splits nice and straight. Possibly an Ironwood variety?


----------



## Hedgerow

trophyhunter said:


> Hi gents, -this was harvested in Northern Indiana this week and the bark looks similar to the skin of an elephant, grain splits nice and straight. Possibly an Ironwood variety?



Hackberry....

White wood similar in BTU and burn characteristics to Ash... But not quite as high...

A member of the Elm family, but splits better...


----------



## trophyhunter

Thanks for the input Hedgerow, it's not an easy wood to split like an oak or cherry and a bit stringy but it's not near as bad as some elms I have done in the past. 

Hey it was free for the bucking and hauling on the ground already so why not? I had never cut one before and really had no idea what it was, the bark is very unique and tough as nails.


----------



## cowroy

When cured I think it burns a little hotter than oak, but doesn't last very long. I love it for kindling. Your right though, the main thing is it was free for the taking and you have some more wood. Win win.


----------



## trophyhunter

Hotter than oak? -Bonus! I'm really lucky to have a pretty endless supply of oak and burn it 80% of the time with some cherry and walnut in the mix here and there. I'll turn some of it into kindling for next year and we'll see how it does, thanks so much for the advice after looking at numerous hackberry photos there's no mistaking it for anything else but for the life of me had no idea what it was without your help.


----------



## Hedgerow

trophyhunter said:


> Thanks for the input Hedgerow, it's not an easy wood to split like an oak or cherry and a bit stringy but it's not near as bad as some elms I have done in the past.
> 
> Hey it was free for the bucking and hauling on the ground already so why not? I had never cut one before and really had no idea what it was, the bark is very unique and tough as nails.



When seasoned, it makes VERY good firewood... Burns hotter and a bit faster than Ash... I like the way it "gives you everything it's got"... And I guess I better like it, cause we cleared over 250 of em out of a fence row this year...:msp_scared:







These will be going into the barn after processing due to the fact Hackberry doesn't weather in the elements as well as Hedge or Oak...


----------



## coog

I think that Hedge burns a lot better when mixed with Hackberry. Keeps the fire more lively. It does rot pretty quickly.


----------



## z50guru

Lugnutz said:


> I've been cutting off of dozer piles for the last few years and I've become pretty good about calling what I'm cutting. But I found this stuff on the back side of a pile ( lots of it too ) and I have no clue to what it is. It is hell on chain, yellow tinted but not as dark as hedge or mulberry, and I've pulled a few that were 20 ft long or more with few limbs and no bigger than 18" at the thick end. My first guess was Mulberry but the more I thought about the length vs the dia I started doubting myself. Most of this wood has been down for 3 or more years and this wood still has good bark on it even tho some of the hedge is losing its bark. The wood as I said is yellowish, the bark even has a yellow/orange tint to it much like hedge. It is very dense as well.
> Here is a picture of the bark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with hedge, middle chunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in comparison to hedge by color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess? Oh by the way I'm in Missouri north of Kc if this helps




Lugnutz, Score!!!! What you have there is "Osage Orange" or sometimes referred to as "Horse Apple" based on the fruit the tree bears. The fruits are green balls near baseball sized, round, rough textured, an non edible. But enough about the fruit. You have found the absolute best fire wood one can burn. Equally dense with Hickory but burns @ 32.9 million BTUs per cord as opposed to hickory @ 27.7 Million BTU's p/c and Black Locust @ 27.9 mill. More dense than any oak as well. I cut this wood in my area as well. Its rare and its heck on the saw chain but well worth it! Use this wood on the coldest of nights! Heat output is amazing with excellent coaling properties for overnight banking. Covet this wood! Its the best stuff you can get hands down  Nice find!


----------



## z50guru

Lugnutz said:


> Could be. I'm not real familiar with black locust, most around here are the thorny or honey with the great big thorns on them. Thanks for the help. The only other clue I forgot to give you all is it splits like hedge, stringy like.
> 
> Sounds like I made a good find.



The wood in question is undoubtedly black locust. Great stuff. Grows everywhere here. Just reference my profile pic for a peak of my locust stash :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ReggieT

*Any ideas on this wood?*

View attachment 263209


Just trying to figure out can anyone eyball this stuff and tell...a friend of mine came home with some crazy looking wood that had sparks flying everywhere as he was sawing & flailing away with his Friskars!

He also said they are trying like hell to push off on folks who take the "free wood", about a half a cord of "devils walking stick" to boot!:msp_thumbdn: 

Just needing some feedback.


----------



## z50guru

ReggieT said:


> View attachment 263209
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out can anyone eyball this stuff and tell...a friend of mine came home with some crazy looking wood that had sparks flying everywhere as he was sawing & flailing away with his Friskars!
> 
> He also said they are trying like hell to push off on folks who take the "free wood", about a half a cord of "devils walking stick" to boot!:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Just needing some feedback.



From what i can tell, the big stuff looks like American beech. I see a long piece of what looks like red oak. It burns and its free  Get it!


----------



## JimiLL

Lugnutz said:


> I've been cutting off of dozer piles for the last few years and I've become pretty good about calling what I'm cutting. But I found this stuff on the back side of a pile ( lots of it too ) and I have no clue to what it is. It is hell on chain, yellow tinted but not as dark as hedge or mulberry, and I've pulled a few that were 20 ft long or more with few limbs and no bigger than 18" at the thick end. My first guess was Mulberry but the more I thought about the length vs the dia I started doubting myself. Most of this wood has been down for 3 or more years and this wood still has good bark on it even tho some of the hedge is losing its bark. The wood as I said is yellowish, the bark even has a yellow/orange tint to it much like hedge. It is very dense as well.
> Here is a picture of the bark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here it is with hedge, middle chunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is in comparison to hedge by color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess? Oh by the way I'm in Missouri north of Kc if this helps



Looks like Black Locust to me


----------



## lone wolf

JimiLL said:


> Looks like Black Locust to me


Looks like Locust.


----------



## Wolfen

I got a bunch of that very same wood, its Locust because it basically is hard as heck to get that stuff to light off, it'll smolder all day but flame is tricky at best.


----------



## JimiLL

Wolfen said:


> I got a bunch of that very same wood, its Locust because it basically is hard as heck to get that stuff to light off, it'll smolder all day but flame is tricky at best.



If you cant get locust to flame it must be far too wet... I get a great flame from it


----------



## Wolfen

JimiLL said:


> If you cant get locust to flame it must be far too wet... I get a great flame from it


It doesn't feel wet, and I know its seasoned because its the first wood I started splitting last December, Could it be wet inside from rain, or do I need to stagger it when I put it in the stove instead of laying it parrell to each other?


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfen said:


> It doesn't feel wet, and I know its seasoned because its the first wood I started splitting last December, Could it be wet inside from rain, or do I need to stagger it when I put it in the stove instead of laying it parrell to each other?



Black locust should take a hot fire to ignite. I know hedge is slow to ignite, and it shares similar traits...
High BTU wood needs to be very dry to ignite... It's very dense...


----------



## Wolfen

That's good to know, cause most of it is still under the tarp and I'm saving teh heaviest wood for the colder months that are coming


----------



## ReggieT

*The Debate Is ON: The owner says the bigger wood is Hickory & small wood Walnut?*

Sending pics....just trying to help an old lady who called us out to drop a small Oak...which turned out to be about 70 ft and 3ft dia...1 feller with degenerative hips & me a novice so...NOT!:msp_thumbdn:

Yet, we did clear out a dead fall and got a few rounds for fun and giggles...ANY Idea's & Help ON THE IDENTITY...the larger wood some of its limbs had a small oblong seedling fruit attached all dried up of course?:msp_confused:

View attachment 264865
View attachment 264866
View attachment 264867
View attachment 264868
View attachment 264869


----------



## TreeGuyHR

Honey Locust

View attachment 264870


Oregon White Oak

View attachment 264871


Ponderosa Pine

View attachment 264872


----------



## ReggieT

Bear with me...the the larger is either Honey Locust or Oregon Oak...and the last Pondeosa Pine...on my pics of course???



TreeGuyHR said:


> Honey Locust
> 
> View attachment 264870
> 
> 
> Oregon White Oak
> 
> View attachment 264871
> 
> 
> Ponderosa Pine
> 
> View attachment 264872


----------



## ReggieT

*Baby Shagbark or What? HELP!!*

A friend asked me to clear this tree & 2 Hackberry's off his place.
He swears up and down they are "Baby Shagbark Hickory's", yet they don't resemble any that I've ever seen. :rolleyes2:
He insist that they be removed ASAP & that he burned some yrs ago that almost made him strip, cause it burnt so hot...coulda been the "Evans Williams" he is always guzzling!:wink2:

Any help on identifying or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...just not real interested in dropping a 30ft mystery tree!:msp_thumbdn:

Thanks Again,

Reg

View attachment 265319


View attachment 265320


----------



## Hedgerow

ReggieT said:


> A friend asked me to clear this tree & 2 Hackberry's off his place.
> He swears up and down they are "Baby Shagbark Hickory's", yet they don't resemble any that I've ever seen. :rolleyes2:
> He insist that they be removed ASAP & that he burned some yrs ago that almost made him strip, cause it burnt so hot...coulda been the "Evans Williams" he is always guzzling!:wink2:
> 
> Any help on identifying or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...just not real interested in dropping a 30ft mystery tree!:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> Reg
> 
> View attachment 265319
> 
> 
> View attachment 265320



Bottom tree is Hackberry... For sure...
Top looks like Pine... Or a mystery...


----------



## stumpy75

Top one looks a lot like slash pine, but my knowledge of southern pine bark isn't very good...

Bottom one is hackberry, as already mentioned.


----------



## Fsuskypilot

*Very yellow sapwood. Splits pretty easy. What is it?*

View attachment 265424


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReggieT

U R correct Sir Stumpy...it is Slash Pine...and I'll pass on it...seeing how I just scored this today!:msp_biggrin:

Thanks a bunch though!

ReggieT

View attachment 265449

View attachment 265450

View attachment 265451






stumpy75 said:


> Top one looks a lot like slash pine, but my knowledge of southern pine bark isn't very good...
> 
> Bottom one is hackberry, as already mentioned.


----------



## stumpy75

Fsuskypilot said:


> View attachment 265424
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Black Locust?


----------



## stumpy75

ReggieT said:


> U R correct Sir Stumpy...it is Slash Pine...and I'll pass on it...seeing how I just scored this today!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a bunch though!
> 
> ReggieT



Nice score!!


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpy75 said:


> Black Locust?



Deep inter-woven bark, reasonably straight grain, yellowish color. (Though pictures can be a bit misleading)
Looks Black Locust like to me...


----------



## z50guru

Im with the black locust vote. Great firewood. nice find


----------



## Fsuskypilot

*Re: Very yellow sapwood. Splits pretty easy. What is it?*

Thanks guys,

I thought it might be black locust but wanted other opinions. Recently moved to NJ and am trying to identify all the different wood I've gathered after Sandy. I can easily identify the oak, ash, and some maple but have lots of stuff I can't. As I split it I'm sure ill be back asking for help identifying it.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

ReggieT said:


> Bear with me...the the larger is either Honey Locust or Oregon Oak...and the last Pondeosa Pine...on my pics of course???



It's just like the pics and labels say: top is honey locust, middle is Oregon white oak, and bottom is ponderosa pine. The oak looks weird because it was a dissection of an oak stump that both internal decay and cambial and sapwood die-back, all at the base, as well as cankers up the trunks. I recommended a take down, and later she called saying she was concerned that it had been "pretty solid", based on overhearing the crew ... even though I had sent her a report and a link to photos. 

So I went back, dug up most of the stump again, and cut a section out of the stump: it showed that decay was even worse at the root crown (the tree had been buried by fill over an open basal wound with decay that encircled 60% of the root crown. 

Most of the firewood was still there; I could see big pockets of decay from cankers on the trunk up 10 or 20 ft. Pockets of decay and cambial death went up each of the three trunks (that had fused for the lower foot or two) for at least 6 ft. After a bunch of work to convince myself I was right the first time, I wrote her an email (longer than this) with a link to more pics.

Link to the first visits pics:

https://picasaweb.google.com/117894...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIfN_-fW0uLZOg&feat=directlink


----------



## ReggieT

Hmmm...very detailed....Thanks a bunch!


TreeGuyHR said:


> It's just like the pics and labels say: top is honey locust, middle is Oregon white oak, and bottom is ponderosa pine. The oak looks weird because it was a dissection of an oak stump that both internal decay and cambial and sapwood die-back, all at the base, as well as cankers up the trunks. I recommended a take down, and later she called saying she was concerned that it had been "pretty solid", based on overhearing the crew ... even though I had sent her a report and a link to photos.
> 
> So I went back, dug up most of the stump again, and cut a section out of the stump: it showed that decay was even worse at the root crown (the tree had been buried by fill over an open basal wound with decay that encircled 60% of the root crown.
> 
> Most of the firewood was still there; I could see big pockets of decay from cankers on the trunk up 10 or 20 ft. Pockets of decay and cambial death went up each of the three trunks (that had fused for the lower foot or two) for at least 6 ft. After a bunch of work to convince myself I was right the first time, I wrote her an email (longer than this) with a link to more pics.
> 
> Link to the first visits pics:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117894...&authkey=Gv1sRgCIfN_-fW0uLZOg&feat=directlink


----------



## TreeGuyHR

OK, I misunderstood. You are talking about size. The pine was about 3 ft., the locust about 30 in., and the chunk of oak about 2 ft. by 18 in.


----------



## ChrisHager

I've been working through my 'mutt' pile and had a log of this. It looks red compared to the rest of the stuff I've been splitting. Any guesses?

















The pictures aren't showing the red very well unfortunately.

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow

ChrisHager said:


> I've been working through my 'mutt' pile and had a log of this. It looks red compared to the rest of the stuff I've been splitting. Any guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures aren't showing the red very well unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks!



Cherry it be!!!!


----------



## ChrisHager

Is it really?!?! My friend kept telling me cherry. I didn't want to believe him because I didn't want to get my hopes up. This will go well in my smoker...


----------



## z50guru

+ 1 ^^ Cherry indeed! "Sweet Cherry" as its called around my parts.. Differs from the Black Cherry tree as the "sweets", tend to be burly with paper like bark rather than the Black Cherrys "burnt cornflake" like bark.... Make a delicious brisket... Mmmmmmm


----------



## JimiLL

yeah its cherry alright


----------



## hitter

Very new to the forum and relatively new to wood burning. I picked this up after Sandy and need help identifying it. It has this brown core and is very easy to split. I live in SE Pa. Any help? 

View attachment 268824
View attachment 268825
View attachment 268826
View attachment 268827


----------



## Hedgerow

Walnut...


----------



## stumpy75

I'd say black locust by the bark. But the wood looks more like walnut... Did it have any little thorns on the branches?

Welcome to AS!


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Walnut...



With out any doubt.:cool2:


----------



## hitter

Thank you very much! I found this site a couple of weeks ago and I'm hooked. Appreciate the expertise from those of you that have spent years heating your homes with wood. Here's one more. I've found a lot of this since the storm, orange on the end, white flaky inside,View attachment 268832
View attachment 268833
View attachment 268834
ok to split. I've researched a bit and came up with an ornamental pear. What do you think?


----------



## hitter

Stumpy, I didn't see any of the branches. It was left cut up, on the side of the road, with a free wood sign! Too good to pass up.Thank you for your time.


----------



## stumpy75

I'm leaning towards walnut on your 1st post. On your second, I could be persuaded to say Bradford Pear, especially knowing when Sandy came through, and that the leaves were on the pears at that time. It's a brittle wood, and, at least around here, breaks up pretty quick in a wind. The bark looks about right too.

I'm having connectivity problems with AS tonight(not a problem on other sites). Must be the storm. Blowing about 25 here right now, with gusts to 40. Temp is still about 40, so the cold air isn't here yet...


----------



## hitter

AS is slow to respond to me also. I'm sure your weather is headed here, gonna get nasty overnight.


----------



## Hedgerow

hitter said:


> AS is slow to respond to me also. I'm sure your weather is headed here, gonna get nasty overnight.



Your second post is Bradford Pear... Surprisingly good firewood for an ornamental... Make sure you split it right away... Will be good in 9 months...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Your second post is Bradford Pear... Surprisingly good firewood for an ornamental... Make sure you split it right away... Will be good in 9 months...



Now can we get some hard ones:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Now can we get some hard ones:msp_tongue:



Like maybe, "what type of Oak is this?"???
There's only bout 200 varieties...
:msp_confused:


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Like maybe, "what type of Oak is this?"???
> There's only bout 200 varieties...
> :msp_confused:



If they would post the leaves, twigs and clear pics of grain and bark we could do it with some thought.


----------



## cafo1.618

Hedgerow said:


> I got one for you all... I know what it is, just figured you guys might have fun with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the largest one of it's kind I've ever seen, and will cause many a over eating episodes for years to come...



Hey hedge did you get that in carthage? im from joplin and id love to find some trees that size


----------



## Hedgerow

cafo1.618 said:


> Hey hedge did you get that in carthage? im from joplin and id love to find some trees that size



Northeast of Carthage bout 10 miles...


----------



## ZeroLife

msvold said:


> Posted these on a separate thread and consensus was Bur Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bur Oak's bark is dark gray, thick and so deeply furrowed that it breaks into distinct ridges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatively easy to split



Was it light in weight??? I have some stuff that has similar bark, very straight grain, and very easy to split, very light. No scent to it either.


----------



## tickbitintn

*sorry only pic i have*

Was a while back.
Was a smaller tree knocked over by a large red oak .
I think it was easy to split.


----------



## lone wolf

tickbitintn said:


> Was a while back.
> Was a smaller tree knocked over by a large red oak .
> I think it was easy to split.



Anyone else think it could be Catalpa?


----------



## tickbitintn

I was thinking slippery elm.... by bark...
is the heartwood dark on those ?

I know american elm is lighter brown than that.


----------



## Wileyone27

lone wolf said:


> Anyone else think it could be Catalpa?



I second looks like catalpa to me. Considering I just cut the one in my back yard up after te wind blew it over.


----------



## Wileyone27

Jere39 said:


> Hey guys, I usually think I'm pretty smart about wood id, but I stump myself occasionally. I cut from the dead wood that has either been storm damaged, or just died for unknown reasons. 90% of my haul is red oak. Splits nice, very straight grain, good heat, looks pretty in the pile for customers. I have a few beech, birch, cherry, and hickory around, and take them when I can.
> 
> But, I found this old dead tree standing not far into the woods. About 20" across, about 50' tall, no branches any longer, almost no bark, but still solid. When you smack two pieces together it rings like hitting a pair of baseball bats together (might be a hint). It is very straight grained, but the grain hangs on tough. Makes splitting by hand kind of a pain. I like the red oak that just pops apart when you hit it right with the x27.
> 
> So, take a look and let me know what you think. What little bark that is left hanging suggest not a shag bark.
> 
> That's my assistant there about to throw a shoulder into the Peavey Cant Hook. We both carry our own weight in this mini-operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and sorry the pictures are so big and iPhone like
> View attachment 256651
> 
> View attachment 256652
> 
> View attachment 256653
> 
> View attachment 256654



Judging by the last little piece of bark left on the dirt picture I am going with mockernut hickory here is a link to a bark picture:About.com: http://www.forestryimages.org/browse/subimages.cfm?SUB=3266


----------



## ReggieT

*Is this red oak or what?*

Was looking @ some local ads for firewood removal and this popped up...have yet to call the guy. Just was wondering before I invested any time & labor.

Any advice would greatly appreciated.
Thanks guys!

Reggie

View attachment 277611

View attachment 277612

View attachment 277613


----------



## Steve NW WI

ReggieT said:


> Was looking @ some local ads for firewood removal and this popped up...have yet to call the guy. Just was wondering before I invested any time & labor.
> 
> Any advice would greatly appreciated.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Reggie
> 
> View attachment 277611
> 
> View attachment 277612
> 
> View attachment 277613



Yup. Get after it.


----------



## lone wolf

Red Oak maybe.


----------



## z50guru

Oaks are usually divided into two groups: Red-Black Oak group and White Oak group. Leaf shape is the simplest way of telling one from the other.

Red-black oak group: Leaves have pointed lobes with a bristle at the tip of each leaf and each lobe. Examples: blackjack oak, laurel oak, pin oak, scarlet oak, shingle oak, Shumard oak, water oak, and willow oak.

White oak group: Leaves have rounded lobes and lack a bristle at the tips of both leaves and lobes. Examples: post oak, bur oak, chestnut oak, chinkapin oak, swamp chestnut oak, overcup oak and live oak. 

From the pictures, i can see the leaves are of the Red-Black group of Oaks. Its certainly worth the work. Great fire wood!


----------



## mdblazeking

*Wood ID help*

New to the site, hope someone can help me identify this wood. I'm inexperienced at wood id, seems to me the color should give this one away. My neighbor had a few trees cut up after a storm. I was gathering up the black cherry but wanted to hold off investing time into this wood until it could be identified...no leaves, all branches chipped. Here's a split piece, split cleanly and easily. Bark was similar to the black cherry, actually weighed noticeable more than the cherry. Hopefully the golden color comes through in the image. thanks


----------



## lone wolf

mdblazeking said:


> New to the site, hope someone can help me identify this wood. I'm inexperienced at wood id, seems to me the color should give this one away. My neighbor had a few trees cut up after a storm. I was gathering up the black cherry but wanted to hold off investing time into this wood until it could be identified...no leaves, all branches chipped. Here's a split piece, split cleanly and easily. Bark was similar to the black cherry, actually weighed noticeable more than the cherry. Hopefully the golden color comes through in the image. thanks



I need to see the bark.


----------



## stumpy75

lone wolf said:


> I need to see the bark.



+1


----------



## lone wolf

Now that I think about it might be Mulberry.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Now that I think about it might be Mulberry.



Bingo...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Bingo...



Yup!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdblazeking

lone wolf said:


> Yup!:msp_biggrin:



Verified with some further research, y'all nailed it. Looks like my free score has doubled in size. Thanks!


----------



## Indycuts

wow its been tough getting on here but whaddya think?
oak or cottonwood?


----------



## lone wolf

Indycuts said:


> wow its been tough getting on here but whaddya think?View attachment 317174
> oak or cottonwood?View attachment 317175



Cottonwood.


----------



## Indycuts

oh well, free wood still burns right! I just wont waste anymore time on it.
Thanks for the ID Lone Wolf


----------



## GM_Grimmy

Cut a few pieces of this off today but not sure what it is. The bark looks very rough on one side yet smoother on the other. Maybe that's from being down for a while. Pieces were sure heavy to load in the back of my atv wagon. I cut a small chunk off to give to the owner to help identify as well as snapped a few pics to post here.

Whatcha think?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## z50guru

Grimmy, my thoughts are "Cottonwood".


----------



## GM_Grimmy

I burned a few pieces of that, and it burned pretty fast, compared to the piece of red elm I put in with it at the same time. Not sure if that helps any. Such a shame as the tree is good size and fairly easy to get to, but I don't like the way it burns, and I do have other selections to choose from.


----------



## z50guru

GM_Grimmy said:


> I burned a few pieces of that, and it burned pretty fast, compared to the piece of red elm I put in with it at the same time. Not sure if that helps any. Such a shame as the tree is good size and fairly easy to get to, but I don't like the way it burns, and I do have other selections to choose from.



Yea Grimmy, Cottonwoods not well revered amongst the wood burning community. Its pretty soft and as you realized, it burns quick. Maybe if you were using an OWB and could chuck many large pieces in the fire at a time, i could be worth harvesting. If an indoor wood burner is what your using, my opinion would be that you spend your time and energy harvesting a better quality firewood


----------



## mn woodcutter

Why is it that when I go back on so many of these threads to research and read that most (if not all) the pictures are gone?? Its very frustrating. any help would be great! thanks


----------



## z50guru

mn woodcutter said:


> Why is it that when I go back on so many of these threads to research and read that most (if not all) the pictures are gone?? Its very frustrating. any help would be great! thanks



The site was hacked. Along with the task of getting the site back on track, much of the history was lost here. Especially pictures. The pics that remain are only the ones hosted from other host sites such as photobucket ect. Nothing we can do about it.  Well there is one thing.. Get the camera out and start posting them pics of all the wood types you can find


----------



## lone wolf

GM_Grimmy said:


> Cut a few pieces of this off today but not sure what it is. The bark looks very rough on one side yet smoother on the other. Maybe that's from being down for a while. Pieces were sure heavy to load in the back of my atv wagon. I cut a small chunk off to give to the owner to help identify as well as snapped a few pics to post here.
> 
> Whatcha think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Could be Ash.


----------



## mn woodcutter

thanks for the heads up. I thought it was something with my computer. [URL=http://s968.photobucket.com/user/mntackle/media/IMAG1004.jpg.html]

[/URL]I was told this is ash. it was a monster!


----------



## leftyz

Cut a little bit of this tree yesterday, was out in the freezing cold looking for standing dead. the top of this tree was gone and there were no branches. It's obviously a pine of some sort. the outside ring of red under the bark is very soft, the middle isn't too bad. The wood has a definite green tint to it. Woodpecker holes all over the thing..

Anyone know what it is? And would this be worth splitting up for firewood? At what moisture % would it be good to burn in my stove? I don't have a whole lot of it, but was curious if it was even worth messing with. 

Pics:


----------



## mn woodcutter

leftyz said:


> Cut a little bit of this tree yesterday, was out in the freezing cold looking for standing dead. the top of this tree was gone and there were no branches. It's obviously a pine of some sort. the outside ring of red under the bark is very soft, the middle isn't too bad. The wood has a definite green tint to it. Woodpecker holes all over the thing..
> 
> Anyone know what it is? And would this be worth splitting up for firewood? At what moisture % would it be good to burn in my stove? I don't have a whole lot of it, but was curious if it was even worth messing with.
> 
> Pics:




If its easy to get to and easy to split i suppose its worth it but it will weigh next to nothing when its dry and will burn very quick. I wouldn't waste much time on it.


----------



## leftyz

Thanks, It wasn't the easiest to split, so I only did a few rounds and decided to check first. If it was as easy as Ash I would have just split it all and asked later!


----------



## Evanrude

Ok guys, I've ran into something I'm not sure what it is. There is a few pieces of cherry in one or two of these pics. It's the other stuff I'm wondering about.


----------



## Evanrude

Oh and one more picture of the same tree. Except this one I took for the Poison Ivy vines all over it. Yep, I stopped cutting and went back to the barn here. I just got over a month long p. ivy ordeal.


----------



## Kfd518

Picked this up yesterday, any thoughts? 



Easy splitting nearly explodes with maul. pale sapwood, dark yellow heartwood wide growth rings. Water flying with non splitting hits.


----------



## kstill361

Not sure what this is but I needed some wood to tune a few saws to sell so I went to my Uncles farm and dropped a tree real quick to bring home some logs. Any idea what this is? Im really hoping its not Walnut....Im not supposed to cut any Walnut trees. It was late and close to dark so I was in a hurry, just hoping its Elm or something besides Walnut!


----------



## DFK

kstill361 said:


> Not sure what this is but I needed some wood to tune a few saws to sell so I went to my Uncles farm and dropped a tree real quick to bring home some logs. Any idea what this is? Im really hoping its not Walnut....Im not supposed to cut any Walnut trees. It was late and close to dark so I was in a hurry, just hoping its Elm or something besides Walnut!


----------



## DFK

It is not Walnut. At least not Black Walnut that I am familer with.

It looks a bit like a Tree of Heaven.


----------



## z50guru

kstill361 said:


> Not sure what this is but I needed some wood to tune a few saws to sell so I went to my Uncles farm and dropped a tree real quick to bring home some logs. Any idea what this is? Im really hoping its not Walnut....Im not supposed to cut any Walnut trees. It was late and close to dark so I was in a hurrry, just hoping its Elm or something besides Walnut!



Nop-e, not Walnut! You lucked out and cut yourself some Elm. We call that "River Elm" around here.


----------



## kstill361

z50guru said:


> Nop-e, not Walnut! You lucked out and cut yourself some Elm. We call that "River Elm" around here.



Thanks guys... I was thinking Elm but i knew the are other types of Walnut besides Black Walnut. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't a Walnut!


----------



## walnut1

Kfd518 said:


> Picked this up yesterday, any thoughts? View attachment 321605
> View attachment 321608
> View attachment 321606
> 
> Easy splitting nearly explodes with maul. pale sapwood, dark yellow heartwood wide growth rings. Water flying with non splitting hits.


 
Looks a lot like poplar I've split before.....


----------



## naturelover

What's this? 

Doesn't show up very well, but its dark green inside, seems to be a softwood of some sorts. It was free, along with some walnut. Figured it'd make some good campfire wood..


----------



## Deleted member 83629

fear thy tree of honey locust packs a wallop of BTU'S but i HATE thorns!


----------



## winland

Can any one give me a guess as to what this tree use to be?
I can tell you it is very dense/heavy compared to what I usually scrounge which is ash.
Electric company cut this tree down and the home owner called me to grab the main trunk


----------



## Hedgerow

winland said:


> Can any one give me a guess as to what this tree use to be?
> I can tell you it is very dense/heavy compared to what I usually scrounge which is ash.
> Electric company cut this tree down and the home owner called me to grab the main trunk
> View attachment 362657
> View attachment 362659
> View attachment 362658


That's Honey Locust... Many along the East coast were planted as shade trees, and there is a thornless cultivar of them, so if that one didn't have thorns, count yourself as fortunate!!
Good wood... Takes 2 years to be great, but 1 year seasoning will work..


----------



## winland

Thanks hedgerow.
There were no thorns, so I was a bit confused and ruled out the locust.
Yes, it is very wet/sappy/juicey wood
Will definitely take a while to season. It is going on my 2015-16 winter pile


----------



## Wolfen

I can ID every bit of the above wood with one word............burnable
Yall see, I classify wood in two categories, burnable and non burnable, Burnable is all seasoned hardwood’s, non burnable is pine


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll burn pine...
I'm a firewood whore...


----------



## lone wolf

winland said:


> Can any one give me a guess as to what this tree use to be?
> I can tell you it is very dense/heavy compared to what I usually scrounge which is ash.
> Electric company cut this tree down and the home owner called me to grab the main trunk
> View attachment 362657
> View attachment 362659
> View attachment 362658


Honey locust.


----------



## Wolfen

Hedgerow said:


> I'll burn pine...
> I'm a firewood whore...


My Grand father taught me how to install and use a wood stove, and he said "never burn pine" He died back in 79 and I have never questioned what he said
Just like he said to install a wood stove 36 inches away from a wall, well when I put mine in I used that black fibreboard and according to the math on the back, I could have installed it 18 inches away form the wall, but I installed it 36 inches away like granddad said to do without question 
Yes its a little having to do with respect for my elders, but its also the fact that my grandfather was the smartest person I have ever met in my entire life, and I'm 51, I have been to college work, and done a lot of stuff


----------



## Hedgerow

It's one thing to know what to do...


It's another, to know why you're doing it...
I had a fella tell me one day, that whatever I do, don't burn cherry...
It'll burn your house down...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> It's one thing to know what to do...
> 
> 
> It's another, to know why you're doing it...
> I had a fella tell me one day, that whatever I do, don't burn cherry...
> It'll burn your house down...


Well it does burn hot!


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> Well it does burn hot!


And I still burn it....
Cause.... Well???


I'm a firewood whore...


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> And I still burn it....
> Cause.... Well???
> 
> 
> I'm a firewood whore...


It will turn the stovepipe bright red if you leave the door open enough to get a fast burn.


----------



## naturelover

naturelover said:


> What's this?
> 
> Doesn't show up very well, but its dark green inside, seems to be a softwood of some sorts. It was free, along with some walnut. Figured it'd make some good campfire wood..



Still not sure what this is, but it's been drying since I cut it from above. 

Smokes like a freight train, and burns. Bout all I can say about it. 



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

naturelover said:


> Still not sure what this is, but it's been drying since I cut it from above.
> 
> Smokes like a freight train, and burns. Bout all I can say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


Wow!! Looks like Sassafrass... But the bark is suspect. Smell???


----------



## Ambull01

jakewells said:


> fear thy tree of honey locust packs a wallop of BTU'S but i HATE thorns!
> View attachment 341381



WTH? Is that


lone wolf said:


> It will turn the stovepipe bright red if you leave the door open enough to get a fast burn.



Here it is, the bane of my brand new Fiskars.


----------



## Ambull01




----------



## lone wolf

Oh that's Gum   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyssa_sylvatica


----------



## Deleted member 83629

look around for this tree i know what it is and it carries very valuable firewood but if not careful it will mess up a stove.
Osage Orange


----------



## Ambull01

lone wolf said:


> Oh that's Gum


Is it really? This may be the toughest stuff I've ever tried to split.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ambull01 said:


> Is it really? This may be the toughest stuff I've ever tried to split.


It sux...


----------



## lone wolf

Ambull01 said:


> Is it really? This may be the toughest stuff I've ever tried to split.


Prob is you, will have more luck after it is seasoned but I would have thrown that on in the Chipper! you could try splitting small like slices off the out side and work your way to the middle or just wait.


----------



## Hedgerow

jakewells said:


> look around for this tree i know what it is and it carries very valuable firewood but if not careful it will mess up a stove.
> Osage Orange View attachment 381150


Ok.. Found some...


----------



## Deleted member 83629

or just grab the saw and noddle the piece into 1/4 pieces


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Hedgerow said:


> Ok.. Found some...
> 
> View attachment 381154


your chainsaw chain has my pity


----------



## lone wolf

Hedgerow said:


> Ok.. Found some...
> 
> View attachment 381154


I knew you would.


----------



## Ambull01

lone wolf said:


> Prob is you, will have more luck after it is seasoned but I would have thrown that on in the Chipper! you could try splitting small like slices off the out side and work your way to the middle or just wait.



Tried to do that. Even the sides wouldn't split! This is Devil wood.


----------



## lone wolf

Ambull01 said:


> Tried to do that. Even the sides wouldn't split! This is Devil wood.


Let it sit.


----------



## Hedgerow

lone wolf said:


> I knew you would.


Can't swing a dead cat around here without hitting some...
Sure can't find a straight one for nuthin' though...


----------



## lone wolf

Ambull01 said:


> Tried to do that. Even the sides wouldn't split! This is Devil wood.


----------



## Ambull01

A power company cut a bunch of trees down from the side of the road. This stuff was lying all over with some pine and other stuff. Should I waste my time getting more of it or just get the pine/other rounds?


----------



## lone wolf

Ambull01 said:


> A power company cut a bunch of trees down from the side of the road. This stuff was lying all over with some pine and other stuff. Should I waste my time getting more of it or just get the pine/other rounds?


Leave it!


----------



## Ambull01

lone wolf said:


> Leave it!



Okay, thanks! Now I can focus on the other stuff. No idea what I'm going to do with all this sweet gum lying in my yard lol


----------



## Deleted member 83629

Ambull01 said:


> Okay, thanks! Now I can focus on the other stuff. No idea what I'm going to do with all this sweet gum lying in my yard lol


noodle the pieces with your chainsaw instead of wearing you're self out with a axe.


----------



## Ambull01

jakewells said:


> noodle the pieces with your chainsaw instead of wearing you're self out with a axe.



I keep forgetting I can do that. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf

Ambull01 said:


> Okay, thanks! Now I can focus on the other stuff. No idea what I'm going to do with all this sweet gum lying in my yard lol


Get a hydraulic splitter after it dries out then it can be done.


----------



## Ambull01

lone wolf said:


> Get a hydraulic splitter after it dries out then it can be done.


Will do. Thanks again for the ID


----------



## Ambull01

Just read through this whole thread and looked at all the pics, what's left anyway. I don't know how you guys do it. Some of the bark looks very similar yet are totally different tree types. Man I suck at this. I was convinced the logs I scrounged were Sugar Maple but now I'm not so sure because the pics I see online of the bark look nothing like the bark on the rounds.


----------

